#juju-gui 2012-12-03
<gary_poster> bcsaller, hey.  when you get in ping me please and let's have a quick call and/or pair a bit
<bcsaller> gary_poster: sounds good, want to aim for around 9am EST?
<gary_poster> +1 bcsaller 
<bac> hi benji, question about object literal formatting
<benji> sure
<bac> the 'closing brace not on a line by itself' rule means all outstaning closing braces bunch up on the last real line?
<bac> looks funny
<benji> bac: I'm not super happy with that either, but it seems to be the prevailing way in JS land, and it keeps down the vertical explostion that happens when even a few literals are nested
<bac> yeah, but any visual attempt to match closing is completely lost
<benji> agreed; braces suck <shrug>
<benji> I guess it's a "pick your poison" kind of thing
<bac> benji: so is this correct?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407811/
<benji> bac: nope, let me paste that reformatted real quick
<benji> bac: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407818/
<benji> that snippet of code is a very good test case, by the way
<benji> we should use it to vet/demonstrate whatever style we use
<bac> benji: hope i'm not being annoying but "object literals have their opening brace on a new line"
<bac> so line 2 should begin with a brace,no?
<benji> bac: that is the current/old one; my branch that includes the new style hasn't landed yet; I figured that we would discuss it at the standup this morning before I landed it
<bac> ok, well i can't very well follow unpublished rules.  :)
<benji> ...since apparently my mail to the list went unnoticed
<benji> what, next you'll want to be able to read the secret laws enforced by the goverment
<bac> yeah, that "no standing unless you can prove we did what we won't tell you did" is great orwellian logic
<benji> bac: Wikileaks to the reascue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407828/
<bac> benji: i'd change line 62 to say 'equal sign or colon' to address code like line 94
 * benji looks
<benji> ah, yeah that would be good; doing so
<bac> benji-the-style-guru, what do you think about this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1407868/
<benji> bac: looks good; the spaces before/after the braces aren't to my particular liking, but I don't know if they are common or not
<bac> the SG used to say " there is a space after the opening brace of an object literal"
<bac> benji: but, under the new regime, shouldn't the brace be on the previous line, which would look funny
<benji> nope, they are one-liner object literals; I guess I should clarify that the style guide is talking about multi-line.  If it will fit on one line, there is no reason not to do so
<bac> a-ok
<bac> frankban: "2) By default, clicking on ``Charms``, I only see one deployed service. I
<bac> expected to see five of them (the five ones I see in the env view)."  -- I think this is a problem with the sample.json file showing deployed services that do not actually appear in the charm store.
<bac> frankban: we should get a fix made to the sample.json if that is the case so it isn't confusing
<frankban> bac: yes, I agree
<bac> frankban: as to what constitues 'deployed', i show those that have a matching package name, not the exact same charm.  i'll clarify with jovan
<frankban> bac: is it possible to check for the same charm? If so, what do you think about creating a card to implement that? I deploy a service using a charm, and when I filter for "deployed" charms, I'd expect to see only the charm used to deploy that service. But yes, maybe that's a UX question.
<gary_poster> Makyo, hey.  I'm working on my branch, assuming you didn't get around to it last Friday.  Safe assumption?
<bac> frankban: yes, in fact it is easier to just match the exact charm.  my interpretation is different.  so, the UX dudes need to decide.
<Makyo> gary_poster, Yep, been buried in tests.
<gary_poster> cool Makyo
<bac> frankban: fwiw, my original implementation did what you suggest but i found it unhelpful
<frankban> bac: because you already can see the deployed charms in the env scene? 
<bac> frankban: b/c i thought the user might want more choice.  i'm not strongly defending that stance, though, so i'm glad you raised the point.
<hazmat> 2m standup bac, bcsaller, benji, frankban, gary_poster, Makyo, teknico 
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> benji: i'm going to land my branch using the new style
<gary_poster> :-)
<benji> k
<teknico> hazmat, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1408004/
<bac> goodspud: please ask jovan to join
<goodspud> bac, emailed him... he left the room
<bac> goodspud: ok thanks
<Makyo> Actually, going to bring my laptop with me to the vet to finish current task. Won't have IRC, but will have email.
<mattuk1972> makyo - thats dedication :-)
<Makyo> mattuk1972, the waiting room is crazy boring, anyhow :P
<Makyo> Anyway, available on email if needed.
<gary_poster> hazmat, I think I am on call...do you think you are on call?
<gary_poster> noone here
<hazmat> gary_poster, i'm around
<gary_poster> hazmat yeah wrote that just before you joined
<bac> hi jovan2, thanks for your reply.  it does make sense
<gary_pos`> hazmat, are co-located services supposed to be able to have a special relationship with one-another, or are they only sharing the same machine as an optimization, or something else?
<jovan2> bac: great, thanks.
<bac> jovan2: if a deployed charm is no longer in the charm store then it just won't match
<gary_pos`> s/one-another/one another/
<hazmat> gary_pos`, density only. no relation
<gary_pos`> cool thanks hazmat
<jovan2> bac: can we capture that fact and then display alternatives for that charm that are actually in the charm store now?
<jovan2> bac: so if mysql3 is deployed but no longer in the charm store we can instead display mysql 4 or 5 or whatever?
<bac> jovan2: that is getting complicated to implement.  perhaps we can talk about that as an enhancement but it will not be straightforward.
<bac> jovan2: something like if a charm is in the charm store results and matches exactly with one deployed, show it.  if there is no match but the package for the charm matches a deployed charm then show all charms of that package?
<jovan2> bac: I'm not sure what you mean by that last statement, about no match but a package match…
<bac> jovan2: that is the case where the deployed charm is no longer in the charm store
<bac> mysql3 in your previous example
<bac> so if there is a mysql3 deployed and the charm store search results have some other mysql charms, then show all of them because the packages are the same
<jovan2> bac: how is matching done, I assume it's on more than the charm name?
<bac> personally i think that's going to be pretty confusing
<bac> jovan2: currently i'm making a list of packages that are represented by deployed charms and use that to filter the results.  but that's incorrect per your email.  so i would create a list of exact charms deployed and use that to filter the result set.  but we can mix and match.
<bac> jovan2: i think this extended behavior needs to be given some more thought.  for the first pass i'd like to land using the exact charm filtering
<jovan2> bac: ok, but for an extreme example, what happens if *none* of the charms match?
<bac> not extreme at all.  in that case the 'deployed' selector will not show anything
<bac> that case will happen anytime you search for something that has not yet been deployed
<bac> jovan2 is that what you mean?
<bac> jovan2 should we do a G+ hangout?
<jovan2> bac: yes we should
<bac> jovan2: i'm in the juju-gui hangout
<bac> thanks jovan2
<bac> frankban: still around?
<frankban> bac: yes
<bac> frankban: the behaviour you saw with the app not filling the browser is present in trunk but not seen on staging
<jovan2> bac: I'll document what we agreed in our Q&A spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AghxhFfxY6uqdEFrNTdRbFdLTDRpRjJhOE5QWXR6ckE#gid=0
<bac> frankban: on trunk if i resize my window, then it'll grow to fill
<bac> frankban: so something weird is happening but i don't think i introduced it
<bac> frankban: is that what you were seeing?
<frankban> bac, I was seeing the charm panel partially going over the status bar (at the bottom of the page)
<gary_poster> fwiw, uistage redraw-on-resize seems to be working well for me, including with charm browser open
<frankban> bac: http://ubuntuone.com/1b9iMmsKd8EklKIdQKVtmK
<bac> gary_poster: yes, me too
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> gary_poster: just not trunk running locally
<gary_poster> oh
<gary_poster> weird
<bac> frankban: yes, i see what you're describing.  i did not take into account the new height of the filter widget.  good catch.
<gary_poster> hazmat, have you already determined from Dean or therve when they are scheduling the Landscape work that we depend on?
<hazmat> gary_poster, just got back from lunch.. i'll schedule a meeting
<hazmat> gary_poster, meeting scheduled and email sent.. i'm hoping if we can nail down the annotations format, we should be able to work in parallel without much issue.
* hazmat changed the topic of #juju-gui to: Juju GUI - Mailing List  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/juju-gui
<gary_poster> ok cool thanks
<gary_poster> ok bcsaller starting hangout unless you have one already...
<bac> hi hazmat, with the new charm store search filter it becomes very obvious that the data improv is serving up is cooked.  by that i mean, the charms it claims to use are not ones that are now available in the charm store which makes the 'deployed' filter not have any matches.
<bac> hazmat: could you update the sample data to have the URLs match those in the charm store?
<bac> i realize this is not a scaleable request...
<hazmat> bac in meetings for the next two hrs.. 
<hazmat> bac... your saying the string values aren't the same?
<bac> hazmat: yes, the charm store URLs
<hazmat> bac those are real charm versions in the sample.json
<hazmat> bac, they might not be current anymore though.. but they are valid
<hazmat> bac so this speaks to needing historical data in the charm browser/api endpoint
<bac> hazmat: yes, since they are not current they no longer match.  jovan has requested actual matching of the version
<bac> hazmat: we can discuss it later when you are out of your calls
<hazmat> bac thanks
<hazmat> bac .. search should return current, but we should have info for older revs i agree.. the versions url refs are supported though they just return current atm.. let's talk more latter
<benji> gary_poster: I'm ready to take over bug 1083618 if now is a good time for a hand-foff
<_mup_> Bug #1083618: Automatically generate releases <juju-gui:In Progress by gary> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1083618 >
<benji> s/-f/-/
<gary_poster> cool benji
<benji> I want an IRC client that accepts sed replacement directives, like above, and applies them so you just see the fixed line
<gary_poster> benji, clojure channel does that or similar IIRC
<benji> heh
<gary_poster> benji bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gary/juju-gui/bug1083618/ is branch
<benji> k
<gary_poster> just committed my broken current state
<gary_poster> if you uncommit and shelve that then it should work as it was when we talked last
<gary_poster> tasks: 
<gary_poster> benji http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1408759/
 * benji looks
<benji> ok, all that makes sense
<gary_poster> benji, also Kapil requested that main Makefile targets be grouped so it is easier to see what the API is when you look at the file, but that could be separate branch as you wish.  I would have done it separately
<gary_poster> if you need anything else benji lemme know.
<gary_poster> thank you benji!
<benji> gary_poster: yeah, seperate branch seems appropriate; I suppose we would have an ASCII fence (###########) around them to draw attention to them
<gary_poster> maybe so
<bac> benji at your leisure would you re-review my branch?
<benji> bac: sure; will do so right now
<bac> it includes your changes, francesco's changes, new interpretation by jovan, and matt c's CSS tweaks
<bac> benji i'm going to run an errand but will be back in a little while
<benji> k
<gary_poster> lost you bcsaller 
<bcsaller> says I'm still connected
<bcsaller> do you still have the vim session?
 * Makyo briefly walks sedated dog.  Should be interesting.
<benji> Makyo: you need to video that; sounds like YouTube gold
<benji> right up there with the kids talking crazy stuff after having their wisdom teeth extracted
<gary_poster> night all
<Makyo> benji, he did run into a bush.  Wish I'd gotten it on video.  
<Makyo> Got a picture of the aftermath, at least: http://s3.amazonaws.com/imgly_production/6307924/large.jpg
<bac> ugh, sedated dogs are just sad.
<Makyo> Yeah, he was whining just laying down earlier, but is much better now.
<bac> but that doesn't stop me from using them as props to recreate famous American paintings
<bac> http://www.flickr.com/photos/squishy/47501983/in/photostream/
<Makyo> Turns out he broke a carpal bone in his front foot.
<Makyo> Hahah, awesome
#juju-gui 2012-12-04
<gary_poster> teknico, how is your card going?
<gary_poster> benji, should I review your branch or wait until you have resolved the issue Makyo raised?
<gary_poster> would it be useful to see if I can duplicate his issue?
<benji> gary_poster: I don't have a strong opinion either way.
<benji> it couldn't hurt :)
<gary_poster> benji, ok, I'll see if I dupe.  If I do, I'll wait on its resolution before a full review.
<benji> k
<hazmat> gary_poster, meeting this am is a one time evt
<gary_poster> benji, duped.  Also, make debug, at least, seems worse in that it will repeatedly try to make files that should already have been made, such as sprite file.  trunk is quiet.
<benji> hmm
<benji> ok, thanks 
<gary_poster> hazmat ack thanks.  10:30 will normally work fine, just not this week?
<hazmat> gary_poster, just not today
<gary_poster> cool hazmat thanks.  will adjust, and reply to mail
<bac> hi mattuk1972 would you mind taking a look at the visuals for the charm store filter widget to ensure it looks like you expect?
<mattuk1972> bad, sure in a meeting - will be out in a few
<mattuk1972> bac,
<bac> benji: second review done.
<benji> bac: thanks
<mattuk1972> bad, could i see it without the 1px stroke? it seems too much here -also the text and tick need some padding to bring them in a bit. basically the same as the text has before you click in it to open the chooser.
<bac> mattuk1972: you can play with the CSS in your browser, as we did before
<bac> mattuk1972: i had trouble placing that tick mark.  i know it is poorly placed but i cannot figure out how to move it in.  the CSS that should do the trick is ineffective.
<mattuk1972> bac, yep it doesn't seem to line up with the text either
<mattuk1972> should i fond another way to show selected?
<bac> nope
<bac> mattuk1972: my "nope" reply was to your previous message.  as to finding another way of marking the selected item that may be a good idea but i'd wait until i've exhausted all attempts at getting the check mark to place correctly.
<goodspud> gary_poster, could you please send me a new invite to our meetings 
<goodspud> And how do I sign up to our mailing lists (like juju-gui peeps)?
<gary_poster> goodspud, mailing list: please join https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/juju-gui
<gary_poster> we are trying to dump peeps
<gary_poster> goodspud, reinvited you to mtg
<goodspud> Thanks gary_poster
<gary_poster> welcome
<goodspud> ... although i haven't received the meeting invite email yet....
<gary_poster> goodspud, don't know.  deleted and added you.  what do you need?  should be on your calendar
<goodspud> Nope, not on my calendar. I figured I'd get an email with the details... stoopid technology
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban hazmat Makyo mattuk1972 teknico call in 2, unless hazmat and my call goes over...
<gary_poster> goodspud, I used nick.boettcher@canonical.com
<gary_poster> another?
<goodspud> That should work... perhaps the mail server is super slow. I'll have some patience
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> looks like call is going over...?
<gary_poster> yup
<gary_poster> sorry
<gary_poster> don't know how much yet
<gary_poster> bac are you willing to run the meeting today?
<bac> gary_poster: doing so
<gary_poster> thank you
<bac> Makyo i'll review your endpoints card.  i added my tag
<Makyo> bac, thanks.
<hazmat> gary_poster, reap the whirlwind :-)
<gary_poster> bcsaller, ready in 10 if you want to pair
<benji> bcsaller: if you want to see what I was talking about in the standup, take a peek at line 50 of lib/server.js in trunk
<gary_poster> hazmat it seems like a whirlwind certainly :-)
<bcsaller> benji: I'll take a look
 * gary_poster restarts
<bcsaller> benji: that is insane, its under assets as well which isn't even the right place, so rather than fix a relative path issue there was a dynamic workaround it looks like
<goodspud> bcsaller, just as an aside, what part of the world are you in at the moment?
<bcsaller> goodspud: refactoring the frontpage view to better support the upcoming features and to allow more of us to work on it at once 
<bcsaller> goodspud: unless you mean geography, in which case NYC
<goodspud> bcsaller, geographically.... but good to know what you are working on anyway
<goodspud> :)
<goodspud> bscaller, just seemed like you'd moved from San Fran... it was bright and sunny out your window
<bcsaller> goodspud: today it is. I'm only here for a while, maybe another couple months
<gary_poster> bcsaller, I lied.  Decided to make some gazpacho for a bit.  back soon.  will ping
<bcsaller> gary_poster: np
<bac> umm, the cold soup of spain
 * bac heads to tapas joint
<teknico> gary_poster, I'd like some, thanks :-)
<gary_poster> :-)
 * bcsaller grabs some food, back in a few
<benji> Makyo: my branch should be much saner now, I would love it if you would try it again
<benji> bac: I suspect my branch does most of what you want for your card; I would be happy to discuss it if you like
<bac> benji: i figured it might
<benji> gary_poster: my branch is ready for your review (https://codereview.appspot.com/6865054/)
<gary_poster> benji, don't you already have two reviewers?  I'm OK with it if they are, though I'm happy to look if you'd liek me to.
<gary_poster> or even like
<benji> gary_poster: yep I have two, so unless you are super excited about reviewing it, no need
<bac> benji: is your branch merged?
<benji> bac: if lbox does it, then yes... I thought it did
<benji> "No new revisions or tags to push."
<gary_poster> benji, not super excited :-)
<benji> :)
<Makyo> benji, I'll forever wonder about that regex, always, in the back of my mind..
<benji> Inflicting obscure psycological pain is my greatest joy in life.
<bac> benji: the rule for $(BUILD_ASSETS_DIR)/images fires everytime 'make build' is used, whether it needs to or not.  i can't figure out why
 * benji looks
<benji> bac: did you uncomment the debug helper at the top of the Makefile?  It can help a little.
<bac> benji: nope.
<benji> bac: I don't see that behavior, do you want to pair on it?
<bac> sure
<benji> bac: you get tb ready and I'll make a hangout
<benji> bac: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/15f7b6bcb0736024fb1834d49ca7c6acf56a4080?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<hazmat> hmm.. the charm readme covers testing, but really it should be talking usage for a user
<hazmat> also 
<hazmat> no mechanism to change config after deploy
<Makyo> hazmat, should I create a config-changed hook card?
<hazmat> Makyo, sounds good
<Makyo> hazmat, can do a README card, too, while I'm at it.
<Makyo> hazmat, for the README, should the testing information be moved to a different file, or just kept at the end of the current one?
<gary_poster> The config changed is a good idea, but also a nice to have IMO: I would make a crad but put a low priority.  README for users is a normal priority one
<hazmat> Makyo, separate file. 
<hazmat> gary_poster, requiring config at deploy time is a bad semantic for a charm, its more than a nice to have imo
<hazmat> Makyo, i'd suggest DEVELOPER.txt
<hazmat> gary_poster, we have several folks wanting to do a demo of it.. the deploy process is already convulted enough, having to switch out defaults at deploy time is kinda of painful to..
<hazmat> this is my current instructions on deploy fwiw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1410842/
<gary_poster> Technically, it's a nice to have.  It will still work fine without it, and that's the way I've worked with other charms--with a config file.  But eh.
<hazmat> for a staging env its also echo / cat to config.yaml and pass along for deploy.. much nicer if we can juju set staging=true
<hazmat> gary_poster, i consider charms requiring a config file to generally be broken
<hazmat> er.. badly done let's say
 * gary_poster not going further with it :-)
<hazmat> it means they take a bunch of config options which they don't accept
 * hazmat takes a shallow breath and moves on
<Makyo> Anyone else unable to get to the board?
<bac> Makyo: yes, i cannot connect to the server either
<bac> Makyo: https://leankitkanban.com is gone too
<bac> from twitter: LeanKit ‏@LeanKit
<bac> We have an unexpected outage at the moment. The team is diagnosing. Resolution ASAP.
<Makyo> bac, ah, thanks!  Not urgent, just realized I should move cards.
<bac> all of this happened an hour after they announced their new Chief Marketing Officer.  coincidence?
<Makyo> Maybe they hit the big red Door Open button in the server room?
<benji> heh
<hazmat> having odd issues with the charm http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1411132/
<benji> hazmat: I touched those rules recently, but I didn't have any problem with them; looking at it again to be sure
 * bac gives in to frantic dog.  bbiab.
<benji> hazmat: I can't reproduce the problem
<hazmat> benji, try it with jitsu deploy-to 0
<benji> hazmat: try what?  the charm?  I was just running the make file; I haven't deployed the charm before
<hazmat> benji, the charm yeah..
<Makyo> hazmat, the GUI dir is chowned in hooks/start, but make is run in hooks/install.  I've not run into the problem with juju deploy, but maybe jitsu deploy-to is calling it differently?
<hazmat> Makyo, the hooks get called the same.. the deploy is the same .. its just different on the front end cli
<Makyo> hazmat, ah, alright.  Curious that it's a permission denied thing, since it's in the same hook that's creating the directory.
<hazmat> hmm.. these hooks are idempotent
<hazmat> er. aren't
<hazmat> can't rerun it to resolve, as it will barf on the checkout
<hazmat> full charm log fwiw.. bottom is a resolved --retry ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411248/ 
<hazmat> Makyo, good point.. i think i foobar'd it running by hand.. it looks like its needs root..
<hazmat> aha.. the actual error.. 
<hazmat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411255/
<Makyo> Though the 'ln -sf ....yui' bit succeeded this time.
<hazmat> Makyo, yeah.. i was running it as a normal user instead of as root with the first pastebin
<Makyo> hazmat, oops, I see.
<Makyo> Oh, huh.  ln succeeds if the target exists, and creates a bad link.
<Makyo> Suppose that...sort of makes sense.  Can make the link, create the file later.
<gary_poster> bcsaller, worth checking up now, or do it tomorrow?\
<bcsaller> gary_poster: lets do it tomorrow
<gary_poster> cool bcsaller.  have a good evening
<bcsaller> you too
<hazmat> benji, i think we need to revert that last commit..
<hazmat> gary_poster, it works on 262
<gary_poster> hey benji.  I asked hazmat to revert.  Please make a card for getting that landed again and move it through as "critical"
<hazmat> benji, fwiw the error is http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411255/
 * gary_poster stepping away
<gary_poster> have a good night
<benji> gary_poster: will do
<bac> thanks for the review benji
<benji> hazmat: if you feel so inclined, I would appreciate testing the pre-reverted code with just this bit reverted in the Makefile: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411289/
<hazmat> benji trying out 
<hazmat> unrelated.. the makefile doing a bzr file check outside of a target is actually quite painful when there is no local bzr repo.. the charm uses a lightweight co.. and its a multi-second pause
<hazmat> and of course wouldn't play nice with a tarball
<hazmat> benji, those diff chunks don't match up
<hazmat> hmm... or i already applied..
<hazmat> yeah.. no diff to revno 264
<hazmat> benji, perhaps you mean the inverse of the diff you pasted
<hazmat> no help with the inverse either.. reverting
#juju-gui 2012-12-05
<bac> teknico, frankban: could one of you review my wee branch?
<bac> and, good morning.  :)
<teknico> bac, hi, do you mean your wee hours branch? :-)
<bac> teknico: no.  my "wee" as in 'not many lines' and 'horribly boring'
<teknico> bac, it's https://codereview.appspot.com/6873055 , right?
<bac> teknico: yep.  sorry i wasn't specific, but it is linked off the card in the review lane
<frankban> bac: on it
<bac> ok, but i only need one review.  y'all can fight it out!
<teknico> bac, it's settled already :-)
<frankban> bac: approved.
<bac> frankban: thanks
<hazmat> good morning
<bac> hazmat: morning.  hey where are you located these days?
<hazmat> bac, dc still. costa rica ( west coast beach town) move out on dec 13
<hazmat> well.. technically va.. moved out of our dc house already
<hazmat> was up early (and late last night) doing support on the gui charm
<bac> hazmat: cool.  look forward to seeing palm trees and toucans in the background during hangouts soon.
 * hazmat pictures himself hunting jaguars and ocelots from a zipline with a bow  and arrow
<hazmat> hmm.. hard to hold a martini that way
<hazmat> ah.. camelbak ;-)
<hazmat> bcsaller, ping
<gary_poster> bac I have a conflict with our call on Thursday.  Would moving our call an hour earlier be OK with you?
<bac> gary_poster: that's fine
<gary_poster> thanks
<bac> one off or permanent?
<gary_poster> one off bac
<bac> ok
<bac> mattuk1972: did you have any CSS changes you wanted to see for the charm store filter besides better placement of the checkmark?
<mattuk1972> bac, just removal of the 1px outline 
<bac> mattuk1972: i'm looking but don't know exactly what you're referring to regarding the 1px outline
<bac> mattuk1972: is it the border: 1px solid #a3a1a1;
<gary_poster> Makyo|out, you can't start bug 1083545 until teknico completes bug 1078910
<_mup_> Bug #1083545: Juju GUI charm: serve the GUI using static files. <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1083545 >
<_mup_> Bug #1078910: app directory should work with simply serving files <juju-gui:Triaged by teknico> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1078910 >
<gary_poster> AFAIK
<mattuk1972> bac, yes
<teknico> gary_poster, Makyo|out, which, with the valiant help of frankban, is almost ready for review
<gary_poster> great teknico 
<Makyo|out> gary_poster, teknico_ , frankban - I don't think it's totally blocked.  I've been working on just getting nginx in there with the right location directives, though you're right that it won't serve properly until then.
<gary_poster> Makyo|out, cool, sounds great
<teknico_> Makyo|out, yeah, that's great
<bac> mattuk1972: better wrt outline and check placement?  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/420990/Screen%20Shot%202012-12-05%20at%2010.12.51.png
<frankban> gary_poster: ready when you are for our call, I am in the hangout, when you have time
<mattuk1972> bad, looks lots better ty
<bradleyalexander> mattuk1972: better is good.
<bradleyalexander> mattuk1972: more suggestions before i land it?
<mattuk1972> bac, just the text alignment then its all good
<bac> mattuk1972: what do you want to see changed, exactly?
<mattuk1972> bac, the text should be indented from the left edge - the same as the other drop down and how the same as the text appears in the drop down before click.
<bac> mattuk1972: ok
<bac> mattuk1972: looks like padding-left: 4px does it.  what do you think?  https://dl.dropbox.com/u/420990/Screen%20Shot%202012-12-05%20at%2010.27.10.png
<mattuk1972> bac, if that was 4 then 6 will make it the same as the drop down text b4 click. could you add the same padding to the bottom of it too? so the text isn't so close the the bottom edge?
<bac> mattuk1972: can we do a quick google hangout?
<bac> brb
<bac> Makyo: i see your rev 264 doesn't show any reviewers.  i wonder why that happened.
<gary_poster> hazmat, benji and I cannot duplicate the problems that you encountered with his branch.  We tried simple make and we also tried following the steps that uistage followed.  the pastebins show you using sudo make, and we don't know why you would want to use sudo (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411255/).  Maybe sudo was a reflexive debugging thing from an earlier problem?
<gary_poster> And do you have any other thoughts on duping?
<gary_poster> we simply don't support jitsu deploy-to or make server yet in the charm, fwiw
<hazmat> gary_poster, try deploying to an env and add unit, wait for one to fail
<gary_poster> hazmat, with that branch, not with trunk, right?
<hazmat> gary_poster, jitsu deploy-to doesnt have a delta for connecting to the env
<hazmat> or executing a charm
<hazmat> gary_poster, i was on trunk revno 265
<hazmat> oh.. for the previous failure.. revno 263 on trunk i think
<hazmat> trying it with the branch should do it, if the problem lies there
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji frankban goodspud hazmat Makyo mattuk1972 teknico call in 2
<bac> mattuk1972: the changes you requested have been landed
<gary_poster> 1 now
<mattuk1972> bac, nice one
<bac> mattuk1972: i noticed the expanded widget was shifting to the right.  i changed that to make it drop straight down
<gary_poster> hazmat, right.  and then the dupe instructions are not "wait for it to fail" because that happens @ current trunk
<mattuk1972> cool
<hazmat> gary_poster, different failure though
<gary_poster> ok
<hazmat> gary_poster, its hard to say definitively since the output is obscured
<gary_poster> ack
<hazmat> gary_poster, but the previous one was a hard one... that manually running the make would also hit.. the current issue seems to more intermittent
<hazmat> ie manually running the make can succeed
<gary_poster> right make works on dev box
<teknico> hazmat, "recursive make considered harmful", really? had no idea
<hazmat> teknico, it was a bit tongue in cheek
<hazmat> Makyo, sent info on hr stuff via priv msg
<teknico> hazmat, sphinx has its own makefile, can't see a better way :-)
<hazmat> ah..
<hazmat> good point
<teknico> hazmat, but feel free to find more problems with that branch ;-)
<hazmat> pls consider that a non review then 
<hazmat> dig on the make help output though, that's great
<teknico> hazmat, not all the available targets are described, only the most useful ones
<teknico> tried to strike a balance between readability and completeness :-)
<teknico> also, resisted the temptation to reorder and overhaul the whole Makefile :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, if you have a plan on reordering/overhauling that you think you could do in < day, +1
<gary_poster> (as separate card)
<gary_poster> you would ideally coordinate with Makyo and benji, who are in the same world, so that your changes would not make their lives inordinately difficult
<benji> I have resisted the same urge a couple times recently. :)
<gary_poster> benji, are you trying to dupe what Kapil mentioned above?  If we can get this resolved quickly that would be super
<benji> gary_poster: yep; no luck yet
<gary_poster> do you want to pair for just a bit benji?
<gary_poster> up to you
<benji> sure
<gary_poster> ok
<benji> I managed to deploy the charm, but it is stuck in pending
<gary_poster> bac bug 1086790 would be super duper.  causing pain
<_mup_> Bug #1086790: charm does not include makefile stdout or stderr <deploy-story> <juju-gui:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086790 >
<gary_poster> if you are looking
<teknico> sorry, wind+hale storm going strong here
<gary_poster> teknico did you see my comments about makefile?
<gary_poster> teknico_, ping?
<teknico_> gary_poster, back, hopefully for a while
<gary_poster> frankban, teknico_ am I right that the charm builds the gui as root?
<gary_poster> teknico_, did you see my comments about the makefile?
<gary_poster> specifically:
<gary_poster> <gary_poster> teknico, if you have a plan on reordering/overhauling that you think you could do in < day, +1
<gary_poster> <gary_poster> (as separate card)
<gary_poster> <gary_poster> you would ideally coordinate with Makyo and benji, who are in the same world, so that your changes would not make their lives inordinately difficult
<teknico_> gary_poster, yes, I saw those (just before being thrown out)
<gary_poster> cool
<teknico_> gary_poster, better discussing it before moving forward, it seems :-)
<gary_poster> teknico, invited you to hangout, you see?
<teknico> gary_poster, in juju-ui? getting there
<gary_poster> teknico, no
<gary_poster> getting url...
<teknico> oh, ok
<gary_poster> teknico, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8ee850f7066069eb3f8c5de034cb29a9da690f7d?authuser=1&hl=en-US
<frankban> gary_poster: re who build the gui in the charm: the user executing the hook, i.e. root (IIRC)
<gary_poster> bcsaller or hazmat, am I right that charms are run as root?
<gary_poster> frankban, exactly, thanks
<bcsaller> they do
<gary_poster> thanks bcsaller 
<teknico> Makyo, thanks for the review, are you totally positively sure there's nothing at all that can be improved (or just complained about :-) )?
<hazmat> gary_poster, they are
<hazmat> gary_poster, but its still good to put in the sudos
<gary_poster> thanks
<frankban> thanks for the review Makyo 
<Makyo> teknico, frankban, Makefile is kind of a mess, but I agree with gary_poster in that it would probably do well as a separate card. 
<Makyo> Sorry for delay, fighting with charm :/
<teknico> benji, gary_poster, previous makefile behavior restored as agreed, with hints added to various places
<benji> cool
<gary_poster> cool teknico 
<Makyo> Oh man, Dave Brubeck died today :(
 * Makyo switches music.
<gary_poster> hazmat, I'm sorry you had to stay up last night getting the charm to work.  In the future, if you have a command performance of something we are working on that you have to deliver, please feel free to pass it to me/us to get it working.  I understand these things come up suddenly sometimes, and we can try to deal with what we have, and we might know more about the status of the parts in motion.  And even if not, we
<gary_poster>  can help.
<gary_poster> benji, how is the charm doing?
<benji> gary_poster: "agent-state: started"
<hazmat> gary_poster, no worries .. it was out of the blue
<hazmat> as in they contacted me yesterday at 5pm est for help
 * benji returns to lunch.
<gary_poster> heh, lovely hazmat.
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<hazmat> gary_poster, it happens.. i felt sorry for them.. they where in the london office till past midnight i guess
<hazmat> gary_poster, where you guy able to reproduce?
 * hazmat needs a permanent auto replace for where were
<gary_poster> hazmat, heh.  summary is that we have not duped, and we think we have a story for how everything resolves to the intermittent failure bug that you filed later.  Details:
<gary_poster> - we used trunk as of benji's branch for all tests.  For the charm, we pushed it to LP separately since we don't have a revno control in the charm
<gary_poster> - running make locally worked always, including after partial cleans, such as of the way build works.
<gary_poster> - to try and dupe failure in uistage, I incrementally  moved through revisions to benji's
<gary_poster> the first reload of benji's gave the error I saw at uistage
<gary_poster> but then a subsequent reload was ok
<hazmat> hmm
<gary_poster> it turned out it was because of a cached index.html asking for old locations of css
<gary_poster> and then the new index.html was correct
<gary_poster> - for the charm, we did it twice
<gary_poster> the first time it failed, and we were bitten by the "charm eats stdout" problem as to diagnosis
<gary_poster> but it failed in make
<gary_poster> and when we ran make again, it worked
<gary_poster> then we did make clean && make and that worked too
<gary_poster> For the second run
<gary_poster> we hacked the charm to no longer eat the stdout
<gary_poster> and then started it back up again
<gary_poster> this time it worked fine, per benji's report above
<gary_poster> the pastebins that you gave at the time, at least all the ones that we looked at together, were from various surprises
<gary_poster> such as the fact that make is run as root
<gary_poster> but then you tried to run make as ubuntu
<gary_poster> which failed
<hazmat> right.. ignoring that one
<gary_poster> and then subsequent makes are hosed
<gary_poster> e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1411255/
<gary_poster> So in conclusion, and to repeat my summary, I think we have explanations for the symptoms we saw.  I think we should re-land benji's branch, and then land a change to no longer eat stdout/stderr
<gary_poster> and keep on with other bugfixes
<hazmat> gary_poster, sounds good
<hazmat> gary_poster, benji thanks for digging into it
<gary_poster> cool, thanks hazmat
<benji> gary_poster: I'm relanding my branch now
<gary_poster> great, thanks benji
<gary_poster> benji, uistaging ;-)
<benji> gary_poster: if that is a reminder to use the QA lane, gotcha
<gary_poster> it is, benji.  That was the "if you make it just hard enough to figure out then maybe people will think about it and remember it better" approach.  I will leave it to your imagination as to whether or not that was intentional, or merely a nice excuse for misremembering "uistage" :-P
<benji> heh
<hazmat> just added 8 units of the gui in ec2.. all came up nicely
<gary_poster> good
 * benji reboots in the hope of getting Chromium to work again.
<benji> my machine was so much more stable on quantal
<bac> lp2kb does not like the 'prototype' lane.  if it is 'in progress' then you must be coding, dammit
<Makyo> Running on nginx :) http://ec2-23-22-181-236.compute-1.amazonaws.com:8888/
<benji> we need a /version page (or similar) so we can tell which version is running on the stage
<benji> ok, I am declaring the un-revert to be done; the uistage is still working 15 minutes later
<hazmat> benji, ping.. 
<benji> hazmat: yo
<hazmat> benji, i'm trying to use tb.. i get a Can not authenticate with server... any ideas?
<benji> hmm, that's not one I think I have seen; are you using two-factor auth?
<hazmat> benji, nope
<benji> this is when running "tb send ..."?
<hazmat> benji, recieve.. nm.. its working now
<hazmat> benji, it seems it doesn't work with the auth file
<hazmat> benji, but cli passing works okay
<benji> hmm
<benji> maybe I broke the config file handling recently, that or you changed your password in your sleep and don't remember ;)
<hazmat> benji, not sure.. created a new auth file.. verified password. dunno
<hazmat> passing the cli flags for user/pass worked so.. that's good enough
<benji> bac: is it still the case that LP staging doesn't do two-factor auth right?
<gary_poster> it does benji.  I had a comment about that in the doc I wrote in that branch you are finishing
<benji> cool, looking
<gary_poster> AIUI, either you get a separate two-factor auth for staging (which I don't actually know how to do) or you ask the webops to turn off the two-factor auth for you in LP staging.
<gary_poster> I recommend the second because It Worked For Me
<benji> gary_poster: what did we decide about development releases?  Should they be named "VERSION-NUMBER-LAST-RELEASED-dev-r123" or "unreleased-dev-r123" or something else like "development-release-r123"
<gary_poster> benji, I don't remember the decision.  On the face of it, I prefer something like the last two (even "dev-r123").  However, I was concerned about the fact that the connection between the dev and stable releases would not be clear.  you might have had a reply/reassurance about that?
<gary_poster> IOW, the fact that dev-r123 comes after 0.5.0 and before 0.6.0 is not clear, and I like the usual naming schemes because they are clear in that way.  I don't have a concrete use case for it though atm
<benji> gary_poster: my (small) concern is that using the last release's version number can be somewhat misleading; for example if we are working on what will become 1.5.0 but the last release was 1.4.6, then a non-final release would be 1.4.6-dev-r123; that makes it look like it is just a bit different than 1.4.6 instead of "almost 1.5.0"
<gary_poster> benji, before my call at 5 I should talk with you about teknico's branch.  You and I are both concerned about similar things, but I have a bit of a different take.
<benji> gary_poster: now is good for me
<gary_poster> benji, yes, agree, but that's because I am acquiescing to your dislike of guessing what the next release number is :-P
<benji> :)
<gary_poster> benji, juju-ui is open
<benji> If you are cool with the 1.2.3-dev-r123 versions, then I'll go with that
<benji> coming over
<bac> benji: i'm unsure about lp staging and 2fa
<benji> bac: you have to have it disabled, that worked well for me
<bac> since they made it mandatory i figured they had to have some plan...
<bac> for some definition of "mandatory"
#juju-gui 2012-12-06
<bac> hi teknico, i'm having trouble deploying the juju-gui charm to an LXC.  do you know of any oddities i should be aware of?
<teknico> bac, hi, I know that it's very, very slow, while on ec2 it's only very slow :-)
<teknico> bac, and the other thing is
<teknico> bac, you need to bootstrap manually and then pass the --no-bootstrap option, in my experience
<bac> teknico: no "go to bed and wake up with it still pending" slow, i assume
<teknico> bac, I remember times of more than half an hour for lxc, and twenty minutes for ec2
<bac> teknico: i'm not talking about running the tests.  i'm talking about bringing up a live environment in lxc.  i.e. juju bootstrap && juju deploy local:juju-gui
<teknico> bac, oh, ok
<bac> that's all that should be required, no?
<teknico> bac, yes, but I'm not sure I managed to make it work on lxc, actually
<bac> hmm
<bac> well, my AWS bill was only 18 cents last month.  i guess i can splurge.
 * bac wonders what he could even do for $0.18
 * teknico lunchtimes
<gary_poster> goodspud, fwiw I put my comments all over that "user journeys" spreadsheet.  Did you see 'em?
<goodspud> gary_poster, I certainly did and thank you very much
<gary_poster> cool, welcome goodspud.  looking at the login sketches, thank you
<goodspud> gary_poster, and while you do that I'm going to feed my belly
<gary_poster> have fun :-)
<bac> gary_poster: thanks for the leave policy email.  very sensible.
<gary_poster> cool bac
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji goodspud hazmat jovan2 (do you still want to be pinged for this, Jovan?) Makyo teknico call in 2
<gary_poster> benji ping
<benji> gary_poster: pong
<gary_poster> call!
<benji> oh!
<Makyo> Hmm, most recent propose didn't go as planned.  Looking into it.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> benji, going to have early lunch.  did you want to talk about the pastebin really quickly?
<benji> gary_poster: sure
<Makyo> Oh boo, had pushed to an existing branch, so it used an existing mp.
<benji> gary_poster: juju-ui is open
<gary_poster> sounds good benji
<Makyo> Apologies for the spam; going to try that propose one more time.
<hazmat> Makyo,  different branch ?
<hazmat> console looks like it was already merged
<hazmat> ah static
<Makyo> hazmat, Yes, console was already merged.  Should've pushed to static
<Makyo> I had some checkout problems with the console branch, so it was named funny.  Sorry about that :(
<hazmat> no worries
<benji> this is a very cool help system for keybindings in web apps: http://hellopat.github.com/mousetip/examples/
<Makyo> Oh, that is cool
<teknico> gary_poster, benji, I'm finally done :-)
<teknico> there have been quite a few more changes, some additional reviewing is probably warranted
<benji> teknico: I'll take a look now
<teknico> benji, thanks
<benji> my pleasure
<teknico> I'll go now, I'll have a look tomorrow (my) morning and hopefully land the thing :-)
<benji> gary_poster: do you object to the "release" target being renamed to "dist", it is the "standard" name: https://www.gnu.org/prep/standards/html_node/Standard-Targets.html
<gary_poster> benji not in the least
<benji> cool
<Makyo> Running into the make error we were seeing a day or so ago, in that, starting from a clean repository (not just `make clean`), app/assets/javascripts/d3.v2.min.js does not exist, so bin/merge-files fails.
<Makyo> This is on lp:~teknico/juju-gui/bug-1078910-serve-app-statically (for the nginx charm)
<Makyo> I'll email teknico and do some investigation, but I'm running a little behind on the nginx charm for that reason.
<gary_poster> benji ^^^
<gary_poster> you were just talking about what Makyo is talking about
<gary_poster> Makyo, or wait
<Makyo> I have a fix, trying to get a patch.
 * benji looks up to sky^Wscrollback.
<gary_poster> benji, maybe that was bac, sorry :-P
<gary_poster> Makyo, awesome!
<gary_poster> Is it a race condition?
<Makyo> gary_poster, I think a wrong dependency.  My fix might be heavy-handed, though.  Will include with email to teknico
<benji> it almost certainly is not a race, unless someone is specifying -j when they run make
<gary_poster> benji, it's a node build though
<gary_poster> IOW, the node command might fork
<benji> ah; yeah I don't know what node does
<gary_poster> Makyo, I don't think it is teknico's branch
<Makyo> What's the diff flag for patch style output? :S
<Makyo> gary_poster, Hmm.  Let me check with a clean branch of trunk, then.
<gary_poster> Makyo, bzr diff does a nice job I think, and bzr patch consumes it
<Makyo> bzr diff doesn't work on a checkout, rather than a branch.
<gary_poster> Makyo I mean I think the problem pre-exists the branch
<Makyo> Ah, okay
<benji> Makyo: you're looking for -u, I believe
<Makyo> benji, thanks
<gary_poster> Makyo, IOW, I think if you could get a fix infor that pronto that would make a lot opf people happy.  If it is quick and small maybe some combination of benji, bac, and I could get it reviewed quickly
<gary_poster> ...a fix in for...
<Makyo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1415682/
 * gary_poster looks
<Makyo> gary_poster, will check in a fresh branch, just a sec.
<Makyo> The javascript-libraries target ln's stuff from node to app/assets/javascripts
<Makyo> Which should be a dependency for bin/merge-files
<bac> gary_poster: yeah, it was me
<gary_poster> Makyo, your change looks reasonable, but I don't see how it could actually fix things: javascript-libraries actually resolves to the same thing
<gary_poster> as far as that file is concerned
<gary_poster> well, it fixes things in that the dependency is not declared
<gary_poster> no, it is, right above
<gary_poster> Makyo, bac, the other approach I was thinking of was removing the dependency chain for that collection
<gary_poster> and making javascript-libraries just do everything that it needs to
<Makyo> gary_poster, I believe it javascript-libraries depends on app/assets/javascripts/d3.v2.min.js, which doesn't exist, whereas previously, the build target was relying on the node_modules file, which bin/merge-files doesn't see.
<Makyo> gary_poster, But, basically, so long as app/assets/javascripts/(d3*|yui) exist, merge-files should be happy, from what I can see :)
<Makyo> I'm still figuring out make, I feel a little behind.
<gary_poster> Makyo, don't follow.  It's my EoD but would love to see this resolved.  Quick hangout, with bac if he wants to, in juju-ui?
<Makyo> Yep
 * Makyo walks dog before he gets eaten.
#juju-gui 2012-12-07
<benji> hmm, a CSS library that replaces the JS in bootstrap; maybe we can use more of bootstrap this way: http://labs.thecssninja.com/bootleg/
 * bac likes ninjas
<bac> benji: have a moment for a quick chat?
<benji> bac: sure, juju-ui?
<bac> yep
<bac> it's about python-shelltoolbox 'run'
<benji> teknico: did you see my note about clean and clean-all targets?
 * teknico is back
<teknico> benji, yes, sorry, I forgot to reply
<teknico> benji, replied, I hope you weren't counting on getting *everything* you wanted ;-)
<benji> heh
<teknico> as mentioned, I'm also interested in what our colleagues prefer
<benji> I'm mostly interested in not violating expectations.  There are many people who will work on this project who are not our current collegues.
<teknico> that's also true
<teknico> downloading all those node modules takes a while
<teknico> having to type something less reflexive than "make clean" to desstroy them might save people some headache
<benji> indeed, that is the raison d'être of the "mostlyclean" target 
<benji> you are almost certainly right, unfortuntately the sub-optimal solution has taken hold; I value consistency over slight optimizations;  others may differ in their value assignments
<teknico> "make clean" gets 1.38G Google hits, "make mostlyclean" 4.17M
<teknico> I rest my case :-)
<benji> To all my Makefile-reviewing friends, https://codereview.appspot.com/6909046/ is available for your consumption.
<teknico> benji, I'll look at it after reviewing Makyo|out's branch
<gary_poster> bac bcsaller benji goodspud hazmat jovan2 Makyo teknico: call in 2
<benji> bac: you're a bit windy today :)
 * benji buys push-to-talk buttons for everyone for Christmas.
<hazmat> gary_poster, in other call
<hazmat> will join for weekly
<bac> i'm running the jitsu charm test on ec2. it bootstrapped and is now on test_api_agent but has been there a really long time.  to be expected?
<bac> nm, it eventually moved along by itself
<hazmat> interesting thoughts around ux http://blog.stephenwolfram.com/2012/12/what-are-you-going-to-do-next-introducing-the-predictive-interface/
<benji> bac: right, the tests take a very, very long time
<hazmat> where we want to go with charm panel / service graph interaction is actually along those lines
<hazmat> jovan2, goodspud ^ 
<hazmat> except we keep it simple ;-)
<jovan2> hazmat: looks interesting.
<hazmat> oh that vpn/proxy ssh tool.. https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle
<bac> benji: yeah, but as it was the first run it was hard to tell slow vs hung.
<benji> yep, I had the same problem
<benji> "It looks like you are writing a letter.  Would you like help?" -- Clippy.
<benji> (just joking, it looks like an interesting idea)
<Makyo> Found problem with make.  PWD is nolonger defined, leading to: ln -sf "/node_modules/yui" app/assets/javascripts/
<Makyo> Can make a microbranch and fix real quick, if that's okay.
<Makyo> Hmm..unless I'm crazy.
<benji> Makyo: I belive it would be very odd for PWD not to be defined.
<Makyo> benji, Didn't realize it was an internal, I guess, sorry.  Why would it be undefined/empty?
<benji> Makyo: that's a good question; maybe the cwd has restrictive permissions?
<Makyo> benji, Hmm.. only seems to happen if I run make as root.
<benji> Makyo: I am going to take lunch now, but I will look into it after that if you want.  Note, that it might not be a make problem but a shell problem, I believe make just gets PWD out of the environment
<Makyo> benji, alright. I'll keep poking, too
<goodspud> hazmat, reading...
<hazmat> goodspud, its a little dense, and they take a programatic approach to it. but the core to me is context sensitive changes to a user workflow's through the system/use case
<goodspud> hazmat, so does this mean building in some learning mechanism within Juju/GUI to help it (and us) understand how Juju is being used, outside of basic metrics?
<hazmat> goodspud, i think we'll need to keep it simpler than that, to encoding some of the patterns that we envision, but collecting in app metrics to help validate, ie. substitute human with data for auto learning.
<teknico> hazmat, gary_poster, benji, what's the preferred make target interface for running tests in debug and production?
<teknico> right now, "make test" runs tests in the debug environment
<hazmat> it would be nice if keep those similiar
<teknico> I was thinking of "make test-debug" and "make test-prod"
<teknico> but then, what will "make test" do?
<hazmat> benji, on the make clean/mostly clean.. i think in common practice its make clean vs make distclean
<gary_poster> teknico, that's fine; I'd have make test be an alias for test-prod
<teknico> gary_poster, which is, again, different behavior from the current one :-)
<benji> hazmat: https://www.gnu.org/software/make/manual/html_node/Standard-Targets.html describes the "standard" targets
<gary_poster> teknico, good point.  that's more compelling, I guess, than the argument I was going to make
<hazmat> hmm.. yeah.. i guess we can't dynamic dispatch in the makefile depending.. since it will do either. and there's no context.
<benji> teknico: I have the same impulse to mirror the "make prod", "make devel", "make debug" with "make test-prod", "make test-debug", etc.
<teknico> gary_poster, I was just playing devil's advocate ;-)
<gary_poster> teknico, :-)
<hazmat> benji, interesting.. i don't think i've seen most of those targets referenced commonly
<gary_poster> teknico, still though, unless we had a watcher keeping prod up-to-date, devs will want make test to have the current sematics, I think
<gary_poster> teknico, and then, when we get a gating test like in lbox, we would use make test-prod
<gary_poster> (or both, but the prod is the most important one IMO)
<teknico> gary_poster, then I'll keep "make test" as an alias to "make test-debug", ok?
<gary_poster> teknico, +1
<teknico> uhm, in the line: "node ./test-server.js"
<teknico> how do I interpolate values into test-server.js?
<teknico> do I need templates? I hope not
<Makyo> You could pass an argument to the server.
<Makyo> teknico, ^^^
<Makyo> node ./test-server.js debug
<Makyo> Or something
<teknico> Makyo, yeah, I'm on stackoverflow trying to see how :-)
<teknico> process.argv  apparently
<teknico> 78 failures, yay!
<teknico> uhm, cannot find a simple reason for all those failures
<teknico> but the week is over, if anyone wants to have a try, it would help: lp:~teknico/juju-gui/run-tests-in-prod-too
<teknico> have a nice weekend, everyone!
<benji> Makyo: how'd the PWD investigation go?
<bac> anyone know how to get lbox to work with the charm?  i get an error "Failed to load focus series for "charms"
<bac> benji: ^^?
<benji> bac: hmm, I'm sure I have used it with the charm code, but I don't remember that problem
 * benji meditates on the phrase "focuse series for 'charms'"
<benji> bcsaller: check out https://codereview.appspot.com/6867080
<bcsaller> benji: thank you
<benji> it is just about small enough for a self review, but if you cast your eyes upon it and find it pleasing, I will land it real quick and a merge from trunk will get you rolling
<benji> bcsaller: ^^
<benji> why does the secondary story not have a "review" lane?  Is "review coding" for that?
<bcsaller> I don't think its intentionally different 
 * benji offers (virtual) cookies to the next person to review https://codereview.appspot.com/6909046/
<benji> bcsaller: ok, the branch is merged to trunk, after you merge it type "make undocumented" and "make yuidoc-lint" will be much nicer to you
<bcsaller> benji: thank you, looking over your other branch now
<benji> cool, thanks
<bac> benji: would you have a chance to peruse my branch in review?  sorry, it is an old skool MP since lbox hates me.
<benji> bac: sure
<bac> benji: thanks.  bbiab
<benji> bac: r=me, with a couple of very small suggestions and a question or two
<bac> benji: cool, thanks.
<bac> benji: if you're not against -*- python -*- why do you mention it?  :)
<bac> benji: i started the output with \n because otherwise the first line will have the timestamp and level marker followed by the first line of multi-line output.  the subsequent lines will then start in the first column.  i just thought it looked nicer, and easier to parse chunks, the way i did it
<bac> bcsaller, Makyo: would either of you have a moment to review my branch?  it would be nice to get it landed today.
<bcsaller> I have to step out soon, but I can look at it tonight
<benji> bac: :)  I just mentioned it because I don't think I've seen that before in Canonical code.  Also, there should be a space after the comment character. ;)
<bac> bcsaller: ok, that works.  sorry it isn't in rietveld but lbox wouldn't cooperate
<benji> bac: ah! gotcha; a comment explaining that would be good
<Makyo> gary_poster, the ifeq statement in the makefile did it, I'll do a diff.
<Makyo> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1417690/ 
<Makyo> gary_poster, benji ^^^
<Makyo> Would like some input on this.
<Makyo> benji, re: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/410022
<_mup_> Bug #410022: sudo doesn't propagate $PWD <sudo (Ubuntu):Invalid> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/410022 >
<gary_poster> Makyo, +1, I'm OK with landing it given our earlier discussion
<gary_poster> thank you Makyo 
<gary_poster> have a great weekend
<Makyo> You too
<gary_poster> Makyo--I suggest you add a comment about why it is necessary
<gary_poster> now really running away ;-)
<Makyo> Will do gary_poster 
<gary_poster> thx
<benji> Makyo: interesting; I would really like to know why it is doing that
<benji> it only happens when make is run as root, right?
<Makyo> Well, definitely as sudo, but in any environment where PWD is not set in the environment variables.
<bac> "$PWD considered harmful"
<gary_poster> teah, saw that also
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> gary_poster: would you have a moment to do a quick review?
<gary_poster> bac if it is super dupe duper fast.  not really supposed to be here :-P
<bac> i guess the speed is up to you.  otherwise ben has said he'll look at it later, which means i could land in the morning, which, for all practical purposes, is just about the same.
<bac> so, go away
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> thank you
<gary_poster> have a great weeken
<gary_poster> d
<bac> and so will i
<gary_poster> cool
<bac> ta
 * bac off to read scotusblog
<benji> Makyo: I found it.  sudo removes non-whitelisted environment variables because they might leak important information... why PWD isn't in that whitelist by default, I do not know
<benji> regardless, your solution is good, at least we now know why it is good
<Makyo> benji, I'm not sure, either, and the comments on the bug were not too informative.  Thanks for looking; mind if I just land that change?
<benji> Makyo: +1
<benji> Wow: https://tech.dropbox.com/2012/12/welcome-guido/
<Makyo> benji, thanks
<gary_poster> huh, benji, that is a wow
 * Makyo walkadoggy.
 * bac o/
#juju-gui 2013-12-02
<rick_h_> hmmm, what was I doing a long time ago? 
<bac> hi frankban.  did you have a quiet end of the week?
<frankban> bac: yes I did thanks, how was your thanksgiving
<bac> frankban: very good.  ready to tackle another 3 day week.  :)
<frankban> cool :-)
<rick_h_> thanks for sending that bac 
<bac> rick_h_: i'd hoped i still had the power, but i didn't
<gary_poster> Buying Functional JS @ http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920028857.do for $9.99 (and scala cookbook while I'm at it)
<gary_poster> heh, and tempted by d3 book http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920026938.do
<gary_poster> naah, reviews of that last one don't seem so good
<rick_h_> gary_poster: adding you to my email notes for today
<rick_h_> gary_poster: well to the google doc, should get an email. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, ok cool, sounds mysterious :-)
<rick_h_> sounds like monday brain
<frankban> gary_poster: morning, when you have a minute I'd like to talk about the env creation prototype
<gary_poster> frankban, sounds fun.  10 minutes>
<gary_poster> ?
<frankban> gary_poster: ok thanks
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h_> benji: ping when you get settles post-holiday and are available to chat
<benji> rick_h_: let me go pour some coffee and I'll be ready.
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I made a second page with Q/A format I think might convey what we need to get across.  I'd start the email with just the top-level categories  as a table of contents.  What I wrote is 100% suggestion and open to revision/discussion/trash.  Talk in a bit about it?
<gary_poster> frankban, do you have a hangout?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: sure thing
<gary_poster> thank you
<frankban> gary_poster: creating one
<benji> rick_h_: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.j0rk5d371ph8331ijtf48t2uj0?authuser=1
<hatch> "cyber monday, because we keep trampling each other on black friday"
<hatch> does anyone else use feedly? It's all breaking for me today
<hatch> rick_h_ https://twitter.com/bac/status/407508677013172224 hehe cc bac 
<rick_h_> hatch: guess you weren't the last one to realize it
<hatch> *victory*
<bac> hatch: oh, has this been a known thing for a while?  i almost never us dm.
<bac> s/us/use/
<bac> s/us/use/
<hatch> bac apparently it has, I just found out last week as well :)
<bac> oh well.  and it was just a machine name, no http, nothing. of course it doesn't tell you anything, just "your message cannot be sent."
<hatch> and rick_h_  made fun of me then :)
<hatch> right, how stupid is that
<rick_h_> I didn't make fun of you, you were confused about the reason because you have to both follow each other to get DMs, but the change came about when they changed that DM policy
<rick_h_> I just sent you links to your wtf that explained it
<rick_h_> not my fault you took it as 'making fun' :P
<hatch> lies!
<bac> well, rick_h_ can make fun all he wants, but i scoff at his 345 followers!
<rick_h_> bac: lol
<bac> of course i don't understand why 90% of the people follow me
<rick_h_> Well, at least I crush hatch and his 145 followers. Clearly python > JS. That's the clear take away from all of this
<rick_h_> and people that post photos > *
<hatch> yes, my twitter use is sucking
<hatch> although who knows how long it'll be around
<hatch> ;)
<hatch> oh figured out my feedly issue
<hatch> looks like it was a bug in their app
<hatch> you can't label groups with non-alphanumeric characters
<gary_poster> hatch, rick_h_ any takers? ;-) Functional JS @ http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920028857.do for $9.99
<rick_h_> I think I bought that one before, /me goes to check library
<hatch> hmmm looooking
 * gary_poster has to step away for a few.  back soonish
<rick_h_> yep, on page 3 in my reading of it heh
<hatch> haha nice
<hatch> I just picked up a few books last week goo
<hatch> too*
<hatch> I basically doubled my ebook collection lol
<hatch> (shows how many ebooks I have)
<rick_h_> heh, I've stopped. I went crazy for a couple of years there
<hatch> I still prefer my text on dead trees 
<rick_h_> meh, <3 my kindle too much
<hatch> but I will say, traveling with books sucks
<rick_h_> I read more on that than I did on paper. 
<rick_h_> now my big thing is audio books so last year has been the great year of fiction vs tech
<hatch> oh really? interesting - I find the ereaders too small
<rick_h_> I've got a DX :)
<rick_h_> which was on big sale yesterday 
<rick_h_> but I do love the paperwhite for its readability and such
<hatch> they need to perfect the 'new book smell' on ereaders
<hatch> haha
<hatch> rick_h_ congrats on the new contributor and peeps using bookie
<rick_h_> hatch: :) yea kind of cool to have a couple of people wanting to help
<rick_h_> just hit 16th person that's submitted a change so that was kind of cool to get two in one weekend
<rick_h_> one guy his CORS stuff trying to write an angular front end to the api this weekened heh
<hatch> jeesh
<hatch> doesn't it have a front end already?
<rick_h_> yea
<hatch> that's what I thought haha
<rick_h_> but he's using it as an angular experiment
<rick_h_> not sure what he's working on with it, but cool
<hatch> that must mean your api is good :D
<rick_h_> http://docs.bmark.us/en/latest/api.html
<hatch> oh nice REST api
<rick_h_> :) little bit of work in there
<hatch> i'd say
<rick_h_> but yea, now it's CORS friendly (well in trunk, not yet deployed)
<hatch> so oreilly sells books for other publishers too...interesting
<hatch> http://shop.oreilly.com/category/browse-subjects/programming/javascript.do
<rick_h_> well  didn't they buy packt? 
<rick_h_> oh, no just a distribution agreement. http://oreilly.com/pub/pr/3196
<hatch> hehe oh this node email thread is funny
<gary_poster> hatch rick_h_  Makyo are one of you reviewing huw's branch?  looks fast
<gary_poster> I can
<Makyo> I can.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: not looked yet. 
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<rick_h_> gary_poster: you free, want to jump in call early to chat this email?
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo, it's yours :-) please land it yourself if you can, rather than pushing it to huw
<gary_poster> rick_h_, sure, thanks.
<Makyo> gary_poster, sounds good.
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<gary_poster> benji ping
<Makyo> jujugui 90% packet loss.
<Makyo> Will type if I freeze.
<gary_poster> ack, and ugh!
<hatch> that's gota be a new record
<Makyo> Yes, looks good.
<Makyo> Tutorials are all about making it pretty, but it'll help with a basic gui for envs.
<bac> sorry can't access via ISP or LTE
<Makyo> ONe more review/qa, frankban maybe?
<gary_poster> cs:~juju-gui/precise/juju-gui
<frankban> Makyo: sure, link?
<bac> bmi?
<bac> gary_poster: https://pastebin.canonical.com/101321/
<bac> gary_poster: https://pastebin.canonical.com/101322/
<Makyo> frankban, get the URL for review?
<bac> gary_poster: .venv/bin/python juju-quickstart --no-browser bundle:~bac/muletrain/6/wiki
<hatch> gary_poster just fyi - a guy asking for --to functionality in the GUI http://askubuntu.com/questions/384463/how-do-i-deploy-to-other-severs-with-juju
<gary_poster> hatch, heh, k thanks
<rick_h_> gary_poster: for this email, to peeps, john, curtis, and ?
<gary_poster> mramm rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: thanks
<gary_poster> ty
<bac> gary_poster, frankban: is this the plan? https://pastebin.canonical.com/101329/
<gary_poster> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1mJ7Vn35anp_4k4FYhc34Aq51adgBGMf01xB1gq4Bap4/edit
<hatch> rick_h_ hey you were saying that your lxc containers only take a couple minutes to spin up....Mine definitely take at least 10m, any idea on how I track that speed difference down?
<hatch> it's on my i5 server box running Ubuntu server 12.04 with a raid 1 HDD
<hatch> so I'd assume it would be pretty fast...
<frankban> Makyo: yes, the mp URL
<Makyo> Cool, hard to tell with net.
<Makyo> jujugui https://codereview.appspot.com/36060043 Comfortable landing Huw's branch if I get a quick +1 on the test I added - already QAd.
<gary_poster> looking
<hatch> looking
<hatch> doh
<gary_poster> hatch wins
<gary_poster> ;-)
<hatch> haha ok
<gary_poster> thank you both
<hatch> Makyo lgtm with trivial
<hatch> thanks
<frankban> gary_poster, bac: re socket.error: app.deploy_bundle calls env.close(), and that's the problem. we must move that from app.deploy_bundle to the end of manage.run()
<gary_poster> frankban, ah!  ok thank you.  sorry that's my oversight.
<benji> gary_poster: after lunch I'm going to draft a charm-tools branch without breaking proof into its own project
<frankban> gary_poster: np, fortunately the fix seems very simple
<gary_poster> benji, ok.  will look the same as what you proposed but putting new code in a folder, I'm hoping/guessing
<gary_poster> ?
<gary_poster> frankban, cool ty
<benji> gary_poster: yep, it should be pretty merge-y
<gary_poster> benji, excellent.  you reasonably happy with outcome?
<benji> yeah, it should be ok
<gary_poster> cool, thank you benji
<frankban> Makyo: review done.
<Makyo> frankban, thanks,.
<hatch> gary_poster the YUI Theatre is at 10pm GMT on Thursday, does that work for you?
 * gary_poster checks to see if he is -5
<gary_poster> hatch no, but I don't have to be there
<hatch> ok no problem
<frankban> alejandraobregon: hi, is luca around?
 * gary_poster successfully processed 700 emails
<luca__> gary_poster: someone was looking for me? :D
<frankban> luca__: yes, time for a call?
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> beatlejuice beatlejuice luca__ *poof*
<luca__> frankban: sure, link?
<frankban> luca__: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpic7f8ugb19ql28t5g5geko?hl=en
<hatch> for when you're bored - http://www.joyent.com/blog/walmart-node-js-memory-leak
<hatch> gary_poster while I wait for my qa machines to spin up for my current branches shall I just pick off new bugs in High? 
<frankban> hatch: it seems the service name must match ^([a-z][a-z0-9]*(-[a-z0-9]*[a-z][a-z0-9]*)*)$ : see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~go-bot/juju-core/trunk/view/head:/names/service.go
<hatch> frankban thanks perfect
<frankban> hatch: welcome
<hatch> I had no idea where to even start looking for that regex
<hatch> I should learn the code structure of core some day
<hatch> I wonder if I can just copy/paste this regex and have it work
<hatch> do you know if Go follows the same regex scheme as javascript?
<frankban> hatch: I usually start from the state package, that's where entities are created, and then the new sublime text 3 goto definition is just awesome
<hatch> ugh I really don't want to get sublime 3....DON"T MAKE ME!!!
<hatch> I'm going to guess you will require some kind of plugin for that? :)
<frankban> hatch: oic... oh no, unfortunately it's builtin and it's AMAZING!
<hatch> maybe I'll just keep using ack :P
<frankban> heh
<gary_poster> hatch, late (sorry, lunch) but yes
<hatch> np, also on lunch now :)
<bac> gary_poster: the problem with no default-series, should that appear on a local environment?  i cannot reproduce it but have not tried on ec2.
<gary_poster> bac, it's not that there is no default series, but that the default series is the current OS release
<gary_poster> the default, defaut series
<gary_poster> +l
<gary_poster> bac, I do not know of a difference in behavior in this regard beween local and ec2 environments, but then I can't use local environments on this computer
<bac> gary_poster: i thought it was that there was no default-series specified in the environments.yaml file.
<gary_poster> bac, no, that's one of the scenarios we need to handle, not the problem.  should we call?
<bac> sure
<bac> gary_poster: hold on, let me find headphones
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> bac https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpj5j6u7k9a243omormrn4rg?hl=en when you are ready
<bac> gary_poster: can you invite me?
<gary_poster> bac which you?  I already invited one of you
<bac> :)
<bac> hey gary_poster, that all makes sense, except the 'juju init' environments.yaml i have has the default-series commented out, which means that scenario doesn't happen?
<bac> s/juju-init'/juju init'-generated/
<gary_poster> bac, if you have default series commented out, then default series will be your OS.  When you deploy GUI to new machine, though, it controls the series of the OS
<bac> gary_poster: right, default series would be saucy, so bootstrap node would be saucy, so it should explode
<gary_poster> bac i nec2, yes
<gary_poster> in ec2
<bac> but this is the situation i've been operating in for a month with no ill effects
<gary_poster> bac, deploying to machine 0?
<bac> using quickstart
<bac> so, yeah, that's the default quickstart behavior
 * bac runs off to try it anyway just to be sure
<gary_poster> ...
<gary_poster> ok
<hatch> yay new wireless contract laws http://www.crtc.gc.ca/eng/com100/2013/r131202.htm#.UpzjsmRDtF9
<bac> gary_poster: looky here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6510957/  -- note i have no default-series in my environments.yaml
<gary_poster> bac, huh, ok.  thank you for going for the evidence.  seems like scenario 3 is not an issue, but scenarios 1 and 2 are reasonable.  I am pretty sure scenario 3 was real at one point; maybe it's been fixed recently.
<bac> could be
<bac> just good to know what we're dealing with
<gary_poster> definitely; thanks again
<bac> juju, less crackish
<bac> hatch: so you can go to europe and burn through data now
<bac> well, if you have $100 to spend
<hatch> bac darn rights, no longer do I have to live in the stone age when I travel into your countries
<hatch> hey does anyone know what the bzr equivalent to `git show <revno>` is?
<hatch> gary_poster you kickin around?
<gary_poster> hatch yeah
 * gary_poster has to go look up git show :-P
<hatch> so I've got my branches all finshed up buuut if a service has units in error
<hatch> do we show them -also- in a dying section?
<hatch> or just leave them in error
<hatch> I'm not really sure the UX we 'should' have
<hatch> right now they just sit on dying forever :)
<gary_poster> hatch, I think error
<hatch> which isn't ideal
<hatch> ok, so only show 'green' units as 'dying'
<gary_poster> because that's the only way you can do anything about 'em
<hatch> got it
<hatch> right
<hatch> gary_poster git show allows you to show the diff of a commit
<hatch> just dump it to stdout
<gary_poster> hatch, pr according to git show --help, just about anything else :-P
<bac> at 17:00:07 the dog comes to get me.  who is in charge here.  /me -> walk
<hatch> sorry I don't understand
<hatch> bac haha
<gary_poster> hatch, sorry I was trying to say that git show seems like it does a whole bunch, not just that
<gary_poster> but hatch if that is all you want
<gary_poster> then try
<gary_poster> bzr diff -cREVNO
<gary_poster> that is equivalent to 
<hatch> perfect thanks
<gary_poster> bzr diff -rPREVIOUSREVNO..REVNO
<gary_poster> np hatch
 * gary_poster amuses himself briefly by dragging canvas around
<hatch> lol
<hatch> not too brief I bet
<hatch> :P
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> it's kind of mesmerizing isn't it?
<hatch> rick_h_ https://www.zagatwine.com/jsp/offer/recr/us/common/recoffertemp2flow1.jsp?offerId=69600271&promoCode=5001002&utm_campaign=rc_5001002&utm_medium=Web_Display%20Ads&utm_source=zag
<hatch> hmm system clock error while lboxing?
<hatch> that's a new one
<gary_poster> heh
<hatch> I am going to guess it's because I suspended the machine in carbonite
<hatch> gary_poster if a service is in error and someone tries to destroy it, it just sits in error, we should probably have some type of service level indicator that it's dying - do you know if we have a ticket for that?
<gary_poster> hatch we do not.  I was actually thinking about that.  All the names for categories for that are pretty morbid. "waiting to die" "failed dying"...ugh :-)
 * hatch hopes to fail at dying
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> this wendy's burger I just finished eating is probably not helping that cause :/
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> yuss, net negative diff
<hatch> does that mean I need 0 reviews?
<hatch> :P
<hatch> jujugui looking for a simple review and lengthy qa https://codereview.appspot.com/36240043/ :)
 * gary_poster writing email; if someone else can take it I'd appreciate it.  otherwise will look asap
<hatch> thanks, I've had it up to *lifts arm real high* here with qa'ing this branch already :D
<gary_poster> lol
 * gary_poster wants to throttle thunderbird sometimes
<hatch> I can no longer run it on my laptop for some reason
<hatch> when it's running it's using 100% CPU
<hatch> I'm guessing indexing? but who knows
<gary_poster> yeah it just hangs for me while I am typing sometimes
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<huwshimi> Makyo: Thanks so much for landing that and adding the test!
<gary_poster> huwshimi, it looks cool ;-)
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Yeah, it's always been a bit strange that it didn't move with the service blocks
<gary_poster> yeah :-)
<gary_poster> Makyo, you available to qa hatch's branch? Ideally I'd EoD now
<gary_poster> (I verbed that!)
<gary_poster> ok, actually dinner is served
<hatch> :)
<hatch> unfortunately go and javascript parse regex's differently
<hatch> of course!
<Makyo> gary_poster, hatch sure, on it.
<hatch> thanks Makyo 
<Makyo> huwshimi, no problem :)
<hatch> oh regex
<rick_h_> hatch: heh cool just picked up 4 new ones tonight at the store
<rick_h_> including my first couple of Bordeaux to try out
<hatch> :) 
<rick_h_> I'm trying to talk the wife into a sonoma anniversary trip next year, we'll see
<hatch> ahh - yeah my parents went this year, said it was awesome
<hatch> well I have finally figured out my regex so now I can go feed the critters
<hatch> bbiab
 * gary_poster here and gone.  bye! :-)
#juju-gui 2013-12-03
<gary_poster> rick_h_, I was going to say thank you to Hannah for her email but wanted to confirm that you can add things on allhands.  could you confirm?
<rick_h_> gary_poster: looking now
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> rick_h_, radio silence on the CI email. :-/ worried that it means tl;dr
<gary_poster> sigh
<rick_h_> gary_poster: yea, I was thinking of doing personal pings to at least curtis/john
<gary_poster> yeah would be great, thank you
<rick_h_> gary_poster: objective sheet submitted
<gary_poster> awesome, thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> thanks for getting it opened up 
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h_> up early hatch ?
<rick_h_> are you still 3hrs back?
<hatch> so on Friday I picked up a digital ocean account, it would be much cheaper to run our CI there than on ec2 - unfortunately it doesn't support Juju until we can use Manual Provisioning in the next version of Juju
<rick_h_> or two I guess
<hatch> rick_h_ I'm ALWAYS GMT-6
<gary_poster> and not cranky about it all!
<hatch> lol
<hatch> -always-
<hatch> is that better?
<hatch> :P
<hatch> it's 7:48 here
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I've got a free open source account on rackspace but no juju there either 
<rick_h_> hatch: ah, so you're only 1hr back now
<gary_poster> so much better :-)
<hatch> if we actually used DST it would make no difference, it's still dark an hour later haha
<rick_h_> heh
<bac> hi frankban, using quickstart the gui deploys but then there is a connection refused error when connecting the web socket.  have you seen that before?
<frankban> bac: is it different from what you reported yesterday?
<bac> yes
<bac> frankban: it is using --no-browser and isn't the auth-connect problem.  will paste
<frankban> bac: cool thanks
<bac> frankban: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6514606/
<bac> i assume it is the connection to begin deploying the bundle
 * bac changes his ec2 connection password now...
<rick_h_> :)
<frankban> bac: it seems so, and it's weird, is this trunk?
<bac> frankban: yes
<frankban> bac:  what happens if you re-run the same command, reusing the existing env?
 * bac tries
<bac> frankban: it succeeds.
<frankban> bac: :-/
<hatch> new Tim Horton k-cups - are almost exactly like in the store
<hatch> innnteresting
<rick_h_> that says a bit about what's in the store
<hatch> hey gary_poster Happy Birthday!
<gary_poster> :-) thanks hatch
<frankban> bac: so my guess is that, even if juju marked the service as started, the guiserver was not yet up and running...
<hatch> no problem! Where is the party???
<bac> yeah, hbd gary
<frankban> bac: so a possible solution is that app.connect retries the "juju.connect(api_url)" step several times before giving up
<bac> frankban: ok, i'll file a bug.  do you want to try to reproduce?
<frankban> bac: I'll do, are you using local or ec2?
<bac> frankban: ec2
<gary_poster> thanks bac :-)
<hatch> rick_h_ while granted it's not the best coffee around, a k-cup is no different than a drip coffee maker albeit with a lot more waste 
<benji> marcoceppi: I have a WIP branch with several comments explaining different bits up for your pre-review at https://codereview.appspot.com/36190043/
<bac> frankban: you may be interested to know i discovered yesterday that with no default-series set juju now creates precise instances.  in the past it had defaulted to the OS of the local machine, saucy in my case.  this seems like a sane change.
<frankban> bac: cool, so we only have to handle explicit default-series
<marcoceppi> benji: thanks! I've not used lbox, or codereview, so I'll dig in, in a few mins
<hatch> gary_poster rick_h_ https://github.com/arturadib/shelljs you might find this interesting
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, I'm not generally all for reinventing X with Y stuff. Go JS though I guess. Probably helps with the grunt stuff. 
<hatch> well it beats trying to write stuff in make/bash :)
<rick_h_> if you spent as much time finding a way around make to just read part of the book about make, you'd be a jedi master :P
<hatch> HAH! that doesn't fix it's shortcomings lol
<rick_h_> yet the clones never seem to get its advantages either
<hatch> big money big money no wammy's! Cmon launchpad, third time is the charm!
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> <3 that a show that's not been on the air for 20 years is still a know-able reference 
<hatch> haha yeah it's awesome
<hatch> well the only real advantage to bash/make is that you don't need to install any deps :)
<hatch> so any clone will never be able to get that advantage, unless we can convince peeps to install node/python by default in the distro hah
<rick_h_> hatch: that statement shows you don't know enough bash/make if you think that's the only advantage :)
<hatch> I guess...what's another one?
<rick_h_> multi pass dependency resolution? INI variable overrides? speed? target globbing?
<hatch> well you can do those from any higher level language as well
<hatch> and for ones which you can't you can always shell out for that one little bit
<rick_h_> can do vs is implemented in X?
<rick_h_> the thing is all the clones start out solving the easy stuff that anyone can do. It's the more powerful useful things I get annoyed with the clones for
<rick_h_> it's not about adding features, just "anything but X" mentality
<hatch> right, well some things just haven't been implemented in the higher level languages so in those cases it needs to be shelled out for
<rick_h_> so you have to know shell anyway :)
<hatch> right, but that doesn't make it enjoyable to write
<rick_h_> carry on! /me goes back to hacking
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review and qa https://codereview.appspot.com/36500044/ plz and thx
<rick_h_> hatch: I can peek at it
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> it's a pretty easy review/qa just a little tedious to qa
<gary_poster> hatch, would it be easy to also do a better job of passing the Juju Core error message through?
<gary_poster> maybe that's uin the branch already--just going by your cover letter
<hatch> gary_poster I think we fixed that in a previous branch, let me take a look
<gary_poster> cool ty
<hatch> gary_poster good catch I'll add this to the branch
<hatch> ^ rick_h_ 
<gary_poster> thanks hatch
<rick_h_> hatch: k, will ignore it for a little bit more then
<hatch> rick_h_ I'll have to spin up an LXC instance to test this, it'll be a bit
<rick_h_> hatch: rgr
<hatch> so my router reset (for whatever reason) and assigned all new ips across my network :/
<hatch> i've probably been h4x0r3d
<hatch> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> ty
<frankban> gary_poster: do you have time for a pre-imp after the call?
<gary_poster> frankban, yes, sounds good
<frankban> thanks!
<bac> frankban: i filed bug 1257349.  were you able to reproduce?
<_mup_> Bug #1257349: Quickstart fails if guiserver not up yet <juju-quickstart:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257349>
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 1
<frankban> bac: not tried yet, thanks for filing the bug
<bac> frankban: new card too
<frankban> cool
<gary_poster> benji Makyo ping
<hatch> rick_h_ ok the new feature has been added but you cannot qa it as far as I know :)
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, so lbox is done, go review
<hatch> wha?
<rick_h_> hatch: so was your last comment means that lbox is done and you'd like that reivew?
<rick_h_> review?
<hatch> yes :)
<hatch> the feature I added will only show up if there is difficulty in deploying a charm, so I'm not sure how to simulate that
<rick_h_> the name collision feature? 
<hatch> that one is easy to do, but now the validation is done in the GUI so the server will never get an invalid name
<rick_h_> k, will look at it
<hatch> thanks
<benji> rick_h_: I looked at the lander a fair bit I only had small, nit-picky thoughts, so either I'm getting soft, or I like it.
<rick_h_> benji: heh, ok
<hatch> cd ..
<hatch> oops
<benji> rick_h_: would it be sane for me to do the "update browser tests to use sandbox env" card?
<rick_h_> benji: yes, that should be something we can do purely in the gui functional tests themselves. 
<benji> rick_h_: cool, what does it mean?
<rick_h_> benji: it might bread out into a couple of cards, let me know if you want to pre-chat on it
<rick_h_> benji: hangout?
<benji> rick_h_: sure; shall I create one?
<rick_h_> sure thanks
<benji> rick_h_: or benjiyork.com/chat worked for you, right?
<rick_h_> benji: rgr
<benji> rick_h_: hmm, "full"  (not sure how that happened).  Try this: https://apprtc.appspot.com/?r=56434678
<benji> rick_h_: ok, I'll make a hangout
<rick_h_> sec, retrying
<rick_h_> hatch: review inbound
<hatch> thx
<rick_h_> man, I miss the recently closed tabs ui in the current chrome dev stuff :(
<frankban> gary_poster, Makyo: six "envs management" cards created, the ones with my face
<Makyo> frankban, cool
<hatch> rick_h_ that dropdown is gone?
<Makyo> https://twitter.com/BoredElonMusk/status/407921563011256320/photo/1/large
<hatch> lol
<bac> so Makyo is that a real thing with musk?  or is it a baseless (though still funny) joke?
<Makyo> Just a joke, I'm sure.
<hatch> bac baseless? PLEASE!
<hatch> :P
<Makyo> Given that his location is set to 'Mars'.
<bac> you never know
<hatch> "Apple falls short of analysts expectations, stocks fall" <--- the problem with the stock market lol
<bac> nancy did set ronnie's schedule based on her numerologist
<hatch> gary_poster rick_h_  the email from Maarten looks like a perfect usecase for our 'proposed' subordinate for the GH stuff
<rick_h_> hatch: well he replied to the email i sent out with the notes of our work in progress stuff. 
<rick_h_> hatch: so he's aware of that already
<hatch> oh ok cool - I try to follow emails but there are so many :)
<rick_h_> yea, know what you mean
<hatch> man that unit error branch was a 1 line fix and took an hour to qa
<hatch> :/
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I gota speed up that lxc machine somehow
<hatch> umm
<hatch> so we don't have any tests for removeUnit in the fakebackend?
<hatch> how did THAT happen
<hatch> :D
<Makyo> Magic?
<hatch> haha
<hatch> lunchtime!
<gary_poster> hatch, rick_h_ agreed that it sounds like a good match
<hatch> juju is so awesome
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> rick_h_, should I volunteer us to Maarten?
<hatch> I can also help with that if you guys need a grunt
<rick_h_> gary_poster: well I was assuming he's looking for more. He replied to the original CI email and asked some questions and curtis jumped in explaining some use of subordinate charms. 
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I'm hesitent because I'm not sure where it's going. 
<gary_poster> rick_h_, yeah, I know what you mean, and we want to be done.
<rick_h_> gary_poster: I guess I'm happy to talk about it, but his email seems very centric on setting up a workflow around java based things, auto creating jobs out of github projects, etc, none of which is in our current scope of stuff. 
<gary_poster> rt
<gary_poster> ok might reply but will do so carefully. :-) thanks rick_h_ 
<rick_h_> if who ever does work on it want to see if we have some common ground I'm happy to coordinate that bit
<rick_h_> gary_poster: rgr
<gary_poster> cool
<hatch> ahh I thought it was just jenkins plugins as subordinates
<hatch> in the general sense 
<rick_h_> hatch: maybe I'm reading more into the email. I'm just trying to be careful :)
<hatch> haha, yeah don't go get yourself sucked into writing Java
<hatch> :P
<hatch> marcoceppi I would like some assistance writing the http hook for my ghost charm so that I can hook it up to apache for load balancing so that I can release a bundle...any idea who I might talk to?
<marcoceppi> hatch: me?
<hatch> That's right, Santa is gona be Canadian! http://gizmodo.com/canadas-getting-ready-to-claim-the-north-pole-as-its-o-1475643608
<hatch> marcoceppi you want to help? 
<hatch> I'll take it!
<marcoceppi> hatch: http hook should be pretty straight forward
<marcoceppi> not sure what you'll nee
<hatch> well reading the apache charm it was saying I needed to write some apache directives and set them on relation-change ?
 * marcoceppi becomes disgruntled
<marcoceppi> hatch: one sec, let me see
<hatch> ok thanks - I could be totally misunderstanding it too 
<hatch> https://twitter.com/NodeSummit/status/407951852358348800 Go JavaScript!
<bac> weird, juju-quickstart that has a test that fails depending on what shell you run it in.
<hatch> rick_h_ any idea if I can set up my work email for the juju project on github somehow?
<bac> due to the way the docstring has line-breaks when --help is run
<hatch> bac that's interesting
<bac> it was frustrating.  now it is interesting.
<hatch> yeah I suppose I didn't have to go through the frustrating part :)
<rick_h_> hatch: http://www.codeography.com/2011/08/05/project-specific-git-author.html ?
<hatch> rick_h_ well that is for commit messages and such
<hatch> the emails come from gmail
<hatch> er
<hatch> github
<hatch> at least as I understand how it works..
<rick_h_> hatch: https://gist.github.com/BPScott/1366790
<rick_h_> hatch: see the link at the top of it
<rick_h_> hatch: a quick search for github select email per project
<hatch> oh awesome!
<bac> and now it is fixed
<rick_h_> hatch: that's a good point thouogh. I'll add that to the notes/docs 
<hatch> rick_h_ somewhat in the same light - it might also be worth a note about setting up your 'user' for the juju git repo so that people don't commit using their personal emails and whatnot
<hatch> can we remove python support yet? huh huh can we can we can we plz!!!!!!!
<rick_h_> hatch: huh?
<hatch> pyjuju sorry
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> oh, heh
<bac> gary_poster: our call is now?  can you invite my canonical me?
<gary_poster> bac, finishing up with mramm
<hatch> jujugui looking for a review/qa https://codereview.appspot.com/36690043/ plz and thx
<Makyo> On it.
<Makyo> Also, done with appointment.  Looking for a card after review.
<hatch> thanks Makyo 
<hatch> most of it is just tests
<hatch> and now onto the bug I have been avoiding.....
<hatch> *grumble grumble grumble*
<hatch> hey gary_poster  did you end up picking up that js book yesterday?
<gary_poster> hatch yes
<hatch> think it's worth picking up? The descriptions looked a little beginner-ish. I was thinking of picking this up as well http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027713.do
<hatch> iunno, it's so hard to pick up a js book these days :)
<hatch> reviews are mixed
<gary_poster> hatch, I think the functional one is worth picking up.  if you haven't seen someone go deep with functional programming, I think you'll find it fascinating.  The beginning is beginnery but it doesn't stay there, and the whole idea is to introduce a different way of thinking from the ground up.  For the other one you linked, yeah, reviews seem not so good.
<hatch> cool, picking it up now
<hatch> now if i could just remember my oreilly information
<Makyo> hatch, chunk mismatch on your review (doing QA and going by diff for now, just fyi)
<hatch> poop ok thanks
<hatch> arg the issue I'm experiencing is not even possible!
<hatch> bcsaller you look like you're bored and want to give me some info on databinding ;) 
 * bcsaller yawns
<bcsaller> how can I help?
<hatch> well I have this very odd bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1253114
<_mup_> Bug #1253114: Unit details left breakout sometimes empty when opening <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1253114>
<hatch> as far as I can tell, it's rendering the template, the binding is being setup
<hatch> but it's not updating the DOM to the values in the model
<hatch> it's very intermittent 
 * bcsaller looks
<hatch> so I was wondering if you had any insight into what might be causing it, right now I'm console.log debugging hoping to catch a glimpse of something out of the ordinary
<hatch> I should mention that the binding IS attached because the DOM will update after the first rendering
<bcsaller> hatch: this is with the simulator running though, it could be removing the unit, maybe adding it back later?
<bcsaller> like if this happens and you turn off the simulator will it ever recover?
<hatch> if it happens and I just sit watching the unit details page, it will eventually fix itself on the next delta for that unit
<bcsaller> so this is *only* with the simulator? it could be a fakebackend issue with addUnit then?
<bcsaller> I'm wary of saying its a databinding issue, not because I think that code is perfect, but because this seems like the type of issue that would show up other places
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> it's almost impossible for me to debug on a real env
<hatch> as it appears to happen when the unit changes states
<bcsaller> hatch: short of walking through the debugger with you I don't have any additional insights. I'd be tempted to explore if it is a difference in the deltas coming from the fakebackend
<hatch> bcsaller ok no problem I'll keep stepping through  thanks though :)
<hatch> ok I found something...
<hatch> when it doesn't work the delta passed to the updateDOM doesn't contain the attributes for the unit details
<hatch> I"m just rambing now feel free to get back to your real work :)
<hatch> bcsaller found the issue fyi - if we take this path http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/app/views/databinding.js#L173 then the other bindings aren't updated so it's kind of a race condition. if no modelChangeKeys are provided it works as expected.
<hatch> just thought you'd be interested to know
<hatch> now...how to fix...
 * bcsaller checks
<bcsaller> hatch: should be an || in the condition, no?
<hatch> basically instead of mixing it, it's filtering them out
<bcsaller> == undefined ||
<bcsaller> hmm, no, maybe not
<hatch> nope
<hatch> right
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I'll fix it, no problem, just pointing it out
<hatch> I'm actually surprised that we haven't run into this before heh
<hatch> so this -could- have happened on a life env but almost never heh
<bcsaller> yeah, odd
<hatch> bcsaller my guess is that originally we wanted to update ONLY those keys but later decided that it should mix it in
<hatch> and it was never updated
<hatch> but somehow it just 'worked' for the 99.9% time
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<gary_poster> morning
<hatch> hmm - fixed issue, cannot be sure
<hatch> that's the crappy thing about race condition bugs hah
<hatch> gary_poster since you were the other person to experience this issue think you could review/qa? https://codereview.appspot.com/36850043/
#juju-gui 2013-12-04
<gary_poster> huwshimi, when doing qa of hatch's branch, saw css issues.  could you address?  To see, look at http://ubuntuone.com/1PcYJQYYW2wfvAaFTrCANz and http://ubuntuone.com/0aEn7C4sjP4kd8MXRifKi9.  In first one, look at the gray area of the unit details fly-out.  you might be able to see that there are some dots at the very bottom of the gray area.  These are the upper bits of words.  They are revealed in the second image, 
<gary_poster> where I simply removed the height restriction of the gray area.  Could you address this today please?  Another less serious issue is that the charm browser tab is beneath the unit details, while the charm browser is above.  If you could address that too it would be nice, but that is less pressing.
<huwshimi> gary_poster: No problems, will do.
<gary_poster> thank you huwshimi 
<hatch> huwshimi lgtm
<huwshimi> Great!
<hatch> 99% of the time my internet is fast enough, except when I'm trying to download an ubuntu iso at 800MB :P
<dimitern> any gui guys interested in joining the PutCharm implementation proposal?
<dimitern> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1TxnOCLPDqG6y3kCzmUGIkDr0tywXk1XQnHx7G6gO5tI/edit#
<frankban> hazmat: I reviewed your deployer branch, thank you. the review comment includes a possible plan for the guiserver/feedback integration: please let me know if it sounds good to you.
<hazmat> frankban, cool.. i'm basically mia this week, on site with a partner doing java and xml gymnastics in a cubicle. will have a look next week.
<frankban> hazmat: :-) ok, thanks
<frankban> morning gary_poster: do you have time for a quick look to a mechanical branch? https://codereview.appspot.com/37150043
<gary_poster> hey rick_h__ , I'm a bit skeptical of the current value/desirability of reaching out about the Jenkins work, per Maarten's email.  Would you like me to try to reach out and see if we can ignore this before you look into it, or are you up for that investigation (in a very low-priority kind of way)?
<gary_poster> morning frankban, sure, looking
<frankban> thanks!
<rick_h__> gary_poster: I've ping'd Tom to see what his thoughts are before moving forward with anything. Just to see what they're up to and if there's enough there to setup a call. 
<gary_poster> rick_h__, perfect!  thank you.
<rick_h__> gary_poster: I'll let you know what I hear from that. 
<gary_poster> great
<rick_h__> and the lander got its first pull request last night lol, to fix a typo. 
<gary_poster> :-) cool
<gary_poster> frankban, LGTM
<frankban> great gary_poster, thanks
<gary_poster> welcome.  thank you for your email.  I'll add the print statement and then do some qa
<gary_poster> after wading through email some more ;-)
<frankban> cool
<luca__> gary_poster: was writing a reply to the email about charm authors and speaking to Rick haha I'll let you guys reply :D
<rick_h__> party-line email 
<rick_h__> wheeee
<hatch> -24C (feels like -31C) brrr
<bac> hatch: huh, 27C still feels like 27C
<rick_h__> 3.8C here woot
<rick_h__> keeping it positive folks
<hatch> :D
<hatch> so funny story
<hatch> few years ago guy came here from Texas in the winter
<hatch> asked why we all use electric vehicles
<hatch> because we plug the cars in in the winter
<rick_h__> lol
<hatch> yeah it cracked me up haha
<hatch> gary_poster when did you want to chat about my branch?
<hatch> hmm Dell 4k monitor
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, I'm waiting for it to land so I can get it
<rick_h__> still not in the storey yet
<hatch> I can't see the pixels on my 2560x1600 31" wth is the point? lol
<rick_h__> I want the 24" 4k. I've never been happy with my 20.5" HD displays. 
<rick_h__> I'll go from 3 displays to the one then. Poor video card can only power the one 4k display
<hatch> well sure but 4k at 24" thats just going to be using more GPU for no reason
<hatch> I mean, sure it's cool and all that
<hatch> but you could just pick up a higher res 24" :)
<rick_h__> it's not like there'a an array of options between here and there
<rick_h__> right, but the res diff on 24s isn't much
<rick_h__> 2560? So 3.5" more and only 580px wider?
<rick_h__> nope
<hatch> well I'm not lying that I cannot see a single pixel on my monitor and I sit 3ft away
<rick_h__> and you == everyone? :)
<rick_h__> then why bother with retina on those laptops? 13" screen 1.5ft away?
<hatch> because bigger #'s sell better haha
<rick_h__> it's only 180ppi on that size
<hatch> lol only
<rick_h__> hatch: the chromebook pixel is 239, the asus zenbook is 189, dell xps 11 is 253
<rick_h__> it's not that crazy, anyway. I'll send you a picture once they put the dippy thing in the store. :)
<hatch> http://isthisretina.com/
<hatch> so my monitor 'becomes retina' at the exact distance I view it at lol
<rick_h__> hah
<hatch> rick_h__ good news is that 24" 4k is retina at 19"
<hatch> way too close for my eyes haha
<rick_h__> so the 24 4k Dell becomes retina at 19 away. I'm approx 24-25" away from my display
<hatch> maybe because they are only 21s!
<rick_h__> well I want the smaller pixels :P
<rick_h__> I've got to be 32" for these things to be retina :)
<rick_h__> 32" away
<hatch> my guess, is that monitors will eventually have to ship with their own gpu's
<rick_h__> hah, first time I've ever wanted SLI :)
<rick_h__> one for each 4k display
<hatch> lol
<hatch> right now I run my 31
<hatch> and a 21" secondary off an intel 3000
<rick_h__> the res on a 31 is too small
<hatch> hahaha
<gary_poster> hatch soon.  finished a call, trying to get other ducks in a row, then will ping
<hatch> sure np
<gary_poster> hatch OK 3 minute warning :-)
<hatch> haha ok just reading emails and the like
<gary_poster> hatch I invited both of you 
<gary_poster> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpif8b95p7lr5r3bsuk15eng?hl=en
<hatch> of course the only time I Don't have g+ open
<bac> gary_poster, frankban: we discussed doing "juju bootstrap --constraints series=<default>" but 'series' is not a valid constraint and juju barfs.  am running an experiment with "juju bootstrap --series=<default> --upload-tools" to see if it does what we want.
<gary_poster> bac, look to see what GUI uses.  um...
<gary_poster> oh yeah
<rick_h__> do we support series as a constraint? It's not part of the list?
<gary_poster> genericConstraints: ['cpu-power', 'cpu-cores', 'mem', 'arch']
<gary_poster> nope :-(
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> jujugui call in2
<benji> marcoceppi: I fixed the typo you found in the review and did some final polising on the branch, I think we're ready to merge the MP (https://code.launchpad.net/~benji/charm-tools/prooflib/+merge/197439)
<hatch> crap I forgot to eat breakfast again
<marcoceppi> benji: thanks, I'll take a look in a second
<gary_poster> lol hi hazinhell 
<hazinhell> gary_poster, greetings from the cubicle, java and xml gymnastics abound ;-)
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> good luck and I'm sorry :-)
 * hatch feels out of the loop
<hatch> :P
<hatch> Makyo maybe you want to do this while you wait for me https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1257828 :)
<_mup_> Bug #1257828: Text area config values are missing padding <juju-gui:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257828>
<Makyo> hatch, sure, will look into it.
<hatch> I'm just qa'ing right now 
<hatch> pick unit, simulator decides to never change it's status
<hatch> f a i l!
<bac> hatch as punishment for me making fun of you, the weather gods have sent a downpour.  no going to lunch for me.  :(
 * bac vows to never make fun of hatch again.
<hatch> haha - I bet when it rains there, it REALLY rains too
<hatch> gary_poster update done and it qa'd ok https://codereview.appspot.com/36850043/
<gary_poster> hatch, looking
<hatch> ok I dont' care where our next sprint is as long as I can take this plane http://787.aircanada.com/en :D
<hatch> in International Business Class of course!
<gary_poster> hatch, ship it!  thanks!
<gary_poster> and yes, I'll take business class too. :-P
<hatch> done! Thanks 
<hatch> haha
<hatch> Makyo my branch has been merged in fyi
<Makyo> hatch, cool, will pull and get this padding thing done.
<gary_poster> frankban, you available for https://codereview.appspot.com/37240043 ?  It's what you looked at this morning plus the extra print statement. :-)
<frankban> gary_poster: sure, on it
<gary_poster> thank you!
<hatch> Makyo is there a way using OneTab to 'save' a single tab? 
<Makyo> hatch, drag the tab out of the current window, it'll turn into a window of its own, then you can onetab it
<hatch> oh you rock
<frankban> gary_poster: review done. token login is awesome!
<gary_poster> frankban, cool :-) thanks
<hatch> I wish IE supported <meter> http://codepen.io/pankajparashar/pen/LceIj
<rick_h__> jujugui anyone feel like doing a hefty python review?  https://github.com/juju/jenkins-github-lander/pull/5
 * gary_poster on calls for hours
<hatch> kee hee github
<rick_h__> gary_poster: thanks
<hatch> I'm going to miss side by side diffs
<rick_h__> hatch: got that taken care of in the notes
<hatch> the chrome plugin?
<rick_h__> hatch: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/octosplit/mnkacicafjlllhcedhhphhpapmdgjfbb
<rick_h__> works for me
<hatch> ahh yep
<hatch> :)
<rick_h__> check the box and seems to be working
<hatch> awesome
<hatch> Houston, we have a problem https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/74406fb4-d949-4f68-bba4-a51bad85cde0/2dab7a157394274b5f8864ecb8217dc0
<rick_h__> memory usage?
<gary_poster> hatch? is that a profiler?
<hatch> that's a heap timeline over 10minutes of GUI sitting there with the simulator running
<rick_h__> award for least informative graphic goes to...hatch! yayayayayayay :P
<hatch> lol
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> sorry the full graphic is equally as useless 
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> at least as an image haha
<rick_h__> so the simulator went nuts? 
<gary_poster> simulator doesn't have much state IIRC
<hatch> the huge increase is caused by something called (compiled code)
<gary_poster> heh
<rick_h__> hatch: hah
<gary_poster> super useful
<rick_h__> so chrome has an issue then :)
<rick_h__> dupe in FF! 
<hatch> I know right? 
<hatch> funny though, you can see when the simulator runs
<hatch> each blue line hehe
<rick_h__> gary_poster: so are you cool with me just getting a jenkins instance up and running somewhere do some live qa and such of this? I was thinking of at least getting it setup and running it on itself. (the lander tool)
<hatch> do iiiit do iiiit
 * hatch has no authority 
<rick_h__> I listen to hatch selectively...only when I agree :)
<hatch> hahaha
<hatch> ^5
<gary_poster> rick_h__, I am.  It's entirely conceivable that I am writing an email about getting a longer term machine, while I am on my current call. ;-)
<hatch> interesting....it looks like it's d3's data object
<hatch> good news - at 2000 units the UI lags when the simulator runs for maybe 250ms without d3
<hatch> or maybe that's bad news?
<gary_poster> so...the simulator alone is at least part of the issue
<hatch> yes but a very small %, the delay I'm showing is a good 3s of UI lockup vs the simulator 250ms
<hatch> it's definitely the unit list
<gary_poster> ah ok
<Makyo> hatch, going to timebox-out that padding thing (weird font differences  in FF) and get to it later; would like to start the release now so I don't run out of time.
<gary_poster> that jibes with my guesses, based on history
<hatch> Makyo yeah np I just thought it would be simple so that's why I thought I'd point it out :)
<Makyo> hatch, yeah.  It's FF only, which is doing something weird with the weight (and thus maybe line-height) of the font.
<hatch> well that was easy to find the issue...
<hatch> d3's fault
<hatch> lets switch to canvas
<hatch> *knee jerk reaction*
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> :T
<hatch> D3 is creating new dom nodes then modifying them instead of creating strings then batching it off
<hatch> (same issue YUI Datatable used to have)
<rick_h__> kind of cool that juju is on the jenkins install instructions https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Installing+Jenkins+on+Ubuntu
<hatch> rick_h__ I'm hoping to have the same for Ghost but I can't submit the docs until it's approved :/
<hatch> jujugui could I get someone to press start then start typing in the box an estimate the UI lockup time plz http://jsbin.com/aMeFumIb/1/
<hatch> I estimate 1s
<gary_poster> I can I can
<hatch> thank yas
<gary_poster> hatch less than a second
<hatch> thanks - thats the slowest possible way I can render those elements
<hatch> so looks like I have to look into our d3 code and find ways to improve performance there
<hatch> we already knew that but at least now it's confirmed :)
<gary_poster> hatch I'd suggest also keeping the "uh-oh this means I have to rearchitect" danger in mind and also investigate whether we can only render a window of the needed elements
<gary_poster> but one thing at a time
<hatch> definitely - In the back of my head I'm also wondering if there is a better UI when there are a lot of units :)
<gary_poster> yeah, there's that too
<Makyo> Friend's asking, does anyone know if TestDrive is still the best way to test upcoming releases?
<rick_h__> ok, cross your fingers
<Makyo> gary_poster, ping
<gary_poster> Makyo, hey, sorry, finishing up, soon
<Makyo> gary_poster, np, will be there.
<gary_poster> ty
<bac> jujugui: review and qa of quickstart branch at https://codereview.appspot.com/37320043/ p.please
<bac> from prettyplease import prettyplease
<rick_h__> wooooooo! https://github.com/juju/jenkins-github-lander/pull/6
<rick_h__> needs some love and cleanup but :)
<hatch> nice!
<gary_poster> sweet, rick_h__ ! :-)
<gary_poster> bac, you still need?
<bac> i do need
<gary_poster> ok on it
<Makyo> bac,  what was the resolution for https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/juju-gui/+bug/1251420 ?
<_mup_> Bug #1251420: reporting an error from the environment isn't formatted well <juju-gui (Juju Charms Collection):Triaged by bac> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1251420>
<gary_poster> fixed in charm, I know.  maybe also needed work in gui
<rick_h__> no, gui is fine
<rick_h__> just needs a release to be corrected I believe
<bac> fixed in charm.  i forgot to link my branch to the bug
<gary_poster> charm release
<rick_h__> gary_poster: +1
<bac> Makyo: ^
<gary_poster> cool
<Makyo> Okay; shouldn't be in CHANGES.yaml, correct?
<gary_poster> naah.  I sometimes sneak in charm changes but only if they are big
<Makyo> Alright
<bac> Makyo: fwiw this branch (now linked) https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/charms/precise/juju-gui/enverror
<Makyo> bac, aha, thanks
<bac> is it just me or does it look like spiderman attacked that data center: http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/04/ibms-big-plans-for-cloud-computing/?hpw&rref=technology
<bac> btw, we should do some of that cloud stuff
<bac> gary_poster: i need to step out for a bit.  will check back later.
<gary_poster> bac, "LGTM with fully ignorable whining about names and such."  QA good so far and almost done.  Waiting on last step.
<gary_poster> I will be stepping out for evening as soon as done, 'cause I didn't have lunch and am tired
<bac> gary_poster: what do you think about the useless bits?
<gary_poster> bac, maybe keep tested utils and remove the actual stuff that calls them?  Or be heartless and rip it all out.
<bac> it was such a nice little utility
<gary_poster> I apologize at least twice during the course of the review. 
<bac> i don't leave until noon tomorrow so if i don't get it landed tonight i'll have time in the morning
<gary_poster> ok
<gary_poster> almost!
<gary_poster> "connecting to the Juju GUI server"
<gary_poster> bac QA good and LGTM posted
<rick_h__> yay for second-long test runs http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/
 * rick_h__ runs away now
<hatch> haha cool
<gary_poster> yay! :-)
<gary_poster> night all
<hatch> cyaz
<gary_poster> bac have nice days off
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi 
<Makyo> jujugui gui released; walking dogs, then will do charm release.
<bac> yay.  have a nice walk.
<Makyo> -7F dogwalk, no hat.  Agghhh
<hatch> is called a touque :P
<Makyo> You're called a touque >:/
<hatch> lol
<hatch> nice one
<Makyo> A for effort~
#juju-gui 2013-12-05
<Makyo> jujugui can't get functional tests to pass in the charm on ec2 - it always times out or coredumps.  Going to see if I can get it to work elsewhere, but if not, I may need someone else to do the charm upgrade.
<hatch> morning all
<rick_h__> party
<hatch> http://www.autoblog.com/2013/12/05/kids-more-distracting-than-texting-while-driving/ welp time to ban kids from cars
<rick_h__> yea sorry, don't buy that one
<rick_h__> I almost had an accident with some young person on a phone the other day
<rick_h__> about had a fit
<hatch> your kid clearly isn't old enough haha
<rick_h__> "hellooooo, you're at a busy intersection with lights changing colors...look UP!"
<hatch> I smashed hard into a guy on his cell phone a few years ago
<hatch> he drove out of a parking lot while looking the wrong way....
<hatch> ^ probably not the cell phones fault, he was probably just super stupid
<rick_h__> heh
<rick_h__> well I bought a stick on my subaru because I did catch myself on my phone
<rick_h__> makes it darn hard and broke my habit
<hatch> honestly though people used to text on the wheel while sortof watching the road, now that it's illegal they have to look down to 'hide' it
<rick_h__> I'm all for killing it, maybe I do too much local/city driving that there's plenty of places to stop, and too much going on to not be looking
<hatch> yeah I don't think people should be doing it either
<hatch> but it's not the cell phone/texting that's the problem
<hatch> it's the stupid people
<hatch> rick_h__ is this what your kids christmas list looks like? https://plus.google.com/113544134561435695482/posts/iBJwdcELap8
<hatch> lol
<rick_h__> nice
<rick_h__> hatch: heh, "My kid knows how to use goo.gl"
<hatch> haha nice
<gary_poster> our charm rocks everything but mysql: http://store-charts.labix.org/#precise-downloads-last-week
<rick_h__> woot!
<hatch> niiiiice
<hatch> how many of those are us?
<hatch> :P
 * hatch runs
<rick_h__> and it's going to go up when people try out quickstart
<gary_poster> hatch :-P we do use the ~juju-gui charm a decent amount at least
<gary_poster> so we only pollute the stats *somewhat* :-)
<hatch> haha yeah
<rick_h__> here, this will help
<rick_h__> jcastro: http://jujugui.wordpress.com/2013/12/05/new-juju-gui-0-14-0-juju-quickstart-0-5-0/ dude it auto logs you into the gui now! :)
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> we need to get DAU's for the gui :)
<jcastro> I saw, that is awesome!
<rick_h__> lol and he leaves
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> we can probably get DAU via the analytics stuff
<rick_h__> Defense Acquisition University ?
<hatch> do we have any unique identifiers?
<hatch> rick_h__ daily active users
<gary_poster> Daily active users.  just need to set the charm's GA id to something unique
 * gary_poster taking kids to school
<rick_h__> what's that browser tagging mechanism. That'll work :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> the 'perma-cookie' 
<rick_h__> https://panopticlick.eff.org/ there you go
<hatch> oh noes I'm unique
<hatch> it's crazy that it can get my system fonts from the browser
<rick_h__> heh, not here. No Flash or Java fonts detected
<rick_h__> so there's your method for getting it
<hatch> no Flash?
<hatch> well I guess you don't even use a real mail client :P
<rick_h__> nope, mutt baby!
<rick_h__> I block flash by default
<rick_h__> if I want to see it, I'll click on it to enable it
<hatch> ohh I suppose I should get a plugin for that
<rick_h__> yep
<rick_h__> I don't run ad-block, but I will block auto playing flash video craps
<hatch> which one do you use?
<rick_h__> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/flashblock/gofhjkjmkpinhpoiabjplobcaignabnl
 * gary_poster back
<jcastro> hey hatch sorry for being lazy and not looking, but did you nginx up Ghost or just using the built in thing?
<hatch> jcastro it uses it's internal server atm
<hatch> I haven't had the time to charm up nginx or learn how to use the apache charm
<jcastro> Hey so I remembered that someone was working on nginx: https://jujucharms.com/fullscreen/search/~imbrandon/precise/nginx-7/?text=nginx#bws-readme
<jcastro> it might be worth seeing if it's worth it to have it be a subordinate or something you can just attach to other stuff
<hatch> yeah I saw these but nothing looked up to date
<jcastro> indeed
<hatch> unfortunately I just simply don't have a lot of free time these days haha 
<hatch> i would like to get the ghost charm approved though so I could blog about it
<hatch> gary_poster so I was able to dramatically speed up the issue down to about 0.5-1s from 3s by removing some code that I don't think we even use any more heh
<hatch> it's still feels very sluggish though
<gary_poster> hatch, heh, nice to remove code though :-)
<hatch> Makyo are you in yet?
<hatch> gary_poster http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/app/views/viewlets/service-overview.js#L459 to 477 can be removed without consequence and removes a TON of DOM queries 
<hatch> I just want to confirm that it doesn't have some hidden functionality that I just can't figure out
<hatch> :)
<gary_poster> :-) on calls
<hatch> oh right, sorry
<gary_poster> jujugui I need to be at an IS/CDO meeting at the same time as our standup.  Two requests.  (1) I would like one volunteer to run today's team standup.  (2) I'd also like to have a volunteer to join me on the IS call to eventually take point for https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1249473 .  Bueller?
<_mup_> Bug #1249473: jujucharms.com just spins at connecting to the environment <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1249473>
<hatch> 1) I can
<hatch> 2) I can
<hatch> oh wait
<gary_poster> #2 will be to coordinate with the plan I wrote up from my discussion with elmo
<gary_poster> lol
<rick_h__> no take backsies
<hatch> gary_poster I can do both if they can be consecutive 
<hatch> but I'm guessing that's not the case
<Makyo> I'll do the standup if not.
<gary_poster> if they were consecutive I wouldn't need 1 ;-)
<rick_h__> lol
<hatch> hah ok
<hatch> Makyo you got the standup
<Makyo> Got it.
<rick_h__> hmmm, maybe we should allow some backsies
<gary_poster> :-) 
<gary_poster> ok thanks hatch
<hatch> rick_h__ no you're not getting out of CI duty
<gary_poster> thanks Makyo 
<rick_h__> hatch: :P almost there man
<hatch> haha you gota admit it's pretty darn cool
<rick_h__> github by monday or bust!
<hatch> if we could charm up this process....oooeeeee
<hatch> that would be huge
 * hatch gets excited 
<Makyo> hatch, you're basically a dog, aren't you? :)
<rick_h__> lmao
<Makyo> jujugui call in 10
<gary_poster> ty
<hatch> Makyo pretty much, except without all the dog-like bennefits 
<hatch> benefits
<Makyo> Yeah, no walkies :/
<hatch> and no sleepy-all-dayies
<Makyo> Point :)
<Makyo> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> Makyo when you get a chance http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/app/views/viewlets/service-overview.js#L459 to 477 can be removed without consequence as far as I can tell and removes a TON of DOM queries - do you know why this was here in the first place?
<benji> marcoceppi: do you want me to land the project niceties branch?
<Makyo> hatch, those add the landscape URLs next to the unit names.  Is that not true anymore?
<hatch> Makyo it's not doing it as far as I can tell in the simulator 
<hatch> is it supposed to work in the simulator?
<Makyo> I think so?  Let me try.
<Makyo> hatch, it's not adding the link, but I believe it's supposed to.
<hatch> ok beside the unit names in the landscape section?
<Makyo> Yeah, like the 'Upgrade' link next to the units in upgrade service
<hatch> thanks for confirming
<hatch> now I just need to add them back in in a more performant way :)
<marcoceppi> benji: see feedback, thanks again. Sorry it's been a busy week. I'll be more responsive to your reviews
<hatch> marcoceppi see what you get when you take time off? You just have to do that weeks worth of work the week you come back :P
<marcoceppi> hatch: I know :( I was inbox 0 before I left, now I'm so far behind it'll take another week off of work to catch up! :P
<hatch> haha
<hatch> gary_poster whenever you have a moment I can give you a quick update on the perf issue
<gary_poster> hatch, awesome.  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjlk8sivm3i2qg3j9mslu1k?hl=en ?
<benji> marcoceppi: I've replied to your review notes on https://codereview.appspot.com/36190043/
<jcsackett> gary_poster: a few weeks ago we talked about reports being added to charmworld. just letting you know that while we are now crafting reports, we're not adding them on charmworld after all, so no worries about us needing to coordinate efforts.
<gary_poster> ok thanks for update jcsackett 
<marcoceppi> benji: how do I approve the review in codereview?
<marcoceppi> or do I do that in LP?
 * marcoceppi has never used codereview
<frankban> gary_poster: time for a quick call?
<gary_poster> 5 or 10 frankban ?
<frankban> gary_poster: perfect
<gary_poster> ty
<gary_poster> frankban, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjuaenn205td9m3u5ati9fo?hl=en when you are ready
<hatch> *sigh* bank website security *sigh*
<hatch> "your password must be between 6 and 8 characters long and contain an A, B, C, D, 1, 2"
<hatch> bcsaller you should drop the c and the s from your nickname
<bcsaller> 'how do I get in touch with you on IRC?' 'oh you know me...'
<bcsaller> see I don't think I could do that with a straight face
<hatch> hahaha
<rick_h__> jujugui please make sure you 'publicize your membership' in the juju members list. https://github.com/juju?tab=members
<rick_h__> jujugui and make sure you've added your work email and set it as the default for the juju org in https://github.com/settings/notifications
<benji> rick_h__: when you say "default" do you mean "primary"?  If so, why?
<rick_h__> benji: just so that notifications for things go to your work account
<rick_h__> benji: it's optional, just supposed most want gui emails to go to work address
<benji> rick_h__: you can set notification email on a per-project basis; that's what I've done
<rick_h__> benji: right, that link should show the projects at the bottom?
<rick_h__> under notification email
<benji> yep
<rick_h__> sorry, I guess default wasn't a good word. 
<hatch> benji like this https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/d2465177-0496-4771-a712-0337a29e2649/34afd365fb61ff1c2674abea0e911196
<benji> yep
<rick_h__> hatch: yes, he's saying he's done that. I mentioned default which he read as I was asking him to change the primary. 
<rick_h__> no never mind, carry on all :)
<hatch> ohh sorry
<benji> wouldn't want my Zope Foundation emails going to @canonical.com
<rick_h__> heh
 * hatch googles Zope
<rick_h__> hatch: where's your branch at? You've got the only gui branch in progress so tempted to put the freeze on now and work on getting the gui into github 
<rick_h__> doh, sorry benji guess you do as well
<hatch> rick_h__ do what you will mine will take a while
<rick_h__> benji: if I move over this after noon vs tomorrow morning does it help/hurt your branch?
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr, thanks
<hatch> and I have to prep for my YUITheater call this afternoon
<benji> rick_h__: It shouldn't affect me
<rick_h__> benji: k, will start then
<benji> in fact, I'm starting to wonder if my first branch will contain any code :)
<hatch> haha
<hatch> best-branches-ever!
<benji> :)
<rick_h__> jujugui porting the repo over to github and will be working on getting the CI hooked in. If you need to land anything hold up please. 
<hatch> jujugui the deprecated returnValue error in Chrome has been fixed in YUI trunk, so on it's next release we will need to upgrade https://github.com/yui/yui3/pull/1460
<hatch> finally my github grid will be full of green squares
<Makyo> frankban, still around for a bit?
<frankban> Makyo: yes
<Makyo> frankban, have a second to chat about ssh keys?
<frankban> Makyo: sure
<Makyo> frankban, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/72cpjm9srhmt8t2urpku6lcnjc?hl=en
<marcoceppi> What's the API URL? I thought it was https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charms
<rick_h__> marcoceppi: yea, https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm/precise/mysql is working
<rick_h__> what were you looking to grab?
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: search endpoint
<marcoceppi> that link above gives me a 404
<marcoceppi> not yours, but mine
<rick_h__> marcoceppi: right, that's not a valid api url
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: wheres the one I can filter against?
<rick_h__> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/search?text=apache
<marcoceppi> Oh, search. Weird. I thought it was charms
<rick_h__> yea, not sure on that
<rick_h__> http://charmworld.readthedocs.org/en/latest/api.html states it as /search though
<marcoceppi> rick_h__: OHH, charms was a v2 endpoint
<marcoceppi> damnit, this makes things harder
<marcoceppi> https://manage.jujucharms.com/api/2/charms
<hatch> juju quickstart tells me ""sudo privileges required to bootstrap the environment"" even though it was run with sudo 
<hatch> bug?
<hatch> gary_poster I formatted/copied/reworded your post on the guiblog hope that's ok :) http://fromanegg.com/post/69088510986/new-releases-juju-gui-0-14-0-juju-quickstart-0-5-0 
<jcastro> hah man guys, I totally missed local charm deployment in the release announcement
<jcastro> jawesome
<hatch> woah
<hatch> no
<hatch> what?
<rick_h__> hatch: quickstart uses a local copy of the charm I think is what he means
<rick_h__> hatch: not any charm from local
<hatch> ohh *phew*
<hatch> I was like "no plz don't say that!!!!"
<hatch> haha
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> so I am confused
<hatch> where is the confusion?
<jcastro> I was assuming I can just drag and drop a local charm into the GUI?
<hatch> ohh no
<hatch> drag a 'deployer' file
<hatch> I'll add that word
<jcastro> deployer file or bundle?
<hatch> you can drag and drop a deployer file
<hatch> jcastro ""You can now drag and drop a bundle deployer file or the Charm browser."" better?
<jcastro> let's just roll with "bundle" for everything I think
<jcastro> if we start interchanging bundle and "deployer file" it'll just confuse people
<hatch> ""You can now drag and drop from a bundle file or the Charm browser.""
<jcastro> \o/
<hatch> changed!
<hatch> jcastro fyi core is working on the supporting infrastructure we need for local charm deployment via the gui 
<hatch> not idea on eta though
<rick_h__> dammit, test-prod won't pass on the jenkins box.
<rick_h__> oh lovely, add a console.error and it passes
<rick_h__> wheeee for stable tests
<hatch> rick_h__ *facepalm*
<hatch> I have some ideas on some test refactoring but you know....
<rick_h__> I get this sometimes as well in the fixture to load json data
<rick_h__> I think the ci machine is fast enough to hit a timing issue
<hatch> ohh yeah I hit that all-the-time
<hatch> we need to cache that
<hatch> that's priority 1 on my test refactoring list
<hatch> hmm I found a bug with quickstart
<hatch> `juju status` doesn't work
<hatch> cannot read environment info for "local": open /home/hatch/.juju/environments/local.jenv: permission denied
<frankban> hatch: this is an error from core a suspect, who owns that file?
<hatch> frankban root
<rick_h__> heh, it's because you were sudo :)
<hatch> it said I had to be
<hatch> ""sudo privileges required to bootstrap the environment""
<hatch> it even said that AFTER I used sudo :)
<frankban> hatch: that's true indeed, you can try deleting that file and then starting quickstart again
<hatch> frankban should I file this as a bug somewhere?
<frankban> hatch: still not sure, jenv files are not created by quickstart and juju-core should write them with the correct permissions
<hatch> hmm becuase this is the same machine I usually use for juju lxc testing and i've never run into that before
<hatch> I can do some more digging
<hatch> I just ran an upgrade so maybe something else broke
<frankban> hatch: wait, you used "sudo juju quickstart"?
<hatch> yeah
<hatch> it said I had to 
<frankban> hatch: no, it was asking your password to become sudo
<hatch> ohh, we should clarify that :)
<hatch> i'll try now without sudo
<frankban> hatch: and explaining why it requires sudo privileges: maybe we should, but it subsequently asks for your password
<frankban> hatch: now you need to remove that jenv file
<frankban> hatch: before retrying
<frankban> hatch: also check  /home/hatch/.juju/environments/ permissions
<hatch> frankban if I don't use sudo I get this error https://gist.github.com/hatched/3e8a13af98250c236c9d
<frankban> hatch: what files/dirs do you have in your .juju?
<rick_h__> jujugui it's up https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/2
<Makyo> \o/
 * benji pulls a rope and confetti falls from the rafters.
<hatch> frankban charmcache/ current-environment environments/ entironments.yaml local/ local-cert.pem local-private-key.pem
<hatch> yay!!! go rick_h__ !
<frankban> hatch: delete the environments/ and local/ dirs, and retry
<hatch> rick_h__ can we PLEASE use ╯□）╯︵-┻━┻ for merges
<hatch> frankban ok
<hatch> trying
<frankban> :-)
<rick_h__> hatch: veto
<hatch> frankban same
<hatch> rick_h__ so is there an idiots-guide-to-using-the-gui-with-github somewhere now?
<gary_poster> rick_h__, awesome!
<gary_poster> hatch, nice blog post.  you made all the images I thought about making and left out. :-) I should steal from you!
<hatch> haha feel free!
<frankban> hatch: any file in your juju home still owned by root?
<rick_h__> jujugui so everyone please go press the fork button https://github.com/juju/juju-gui
<hatch> frankban the (newly created) local/ has an agents/ and server.pem which is owned by root
<hatch> I had deleted that directory as requested
<gary_poster> rick_h__, forked
<Makyo> forked
<frankban> hatch: that's ok, what about the db?
<frankban> local/db
<benji> We need to rename README.txt to REAME.rst (stupid github)
<gary_poster> yeah
<hatch> frankban journal/ and mongod.lock is owned by root
<hatch> forked
<frankban> hatch: readable by all?
<hatch> -rwsr-xr-x
<hatch> er
<hatch> -rwxr-xr-x
<frankban> hatch: same here, but I don't have that error, juju version?
<hatch> 1.16.4-precise-amd64
<hatch> on 12.04
<frankban> hatch: last idea, sudo juju destroy-environment -y and then remove those files again, then retry
<hatch> frankban same
<frankban> hatch: and the same just with "sudo juju bootstrap -e local" I suppose
<hatch> it sits for a bit on ""sudo privileges required to bootstrap the environment"" then throws that error
<hatch> trying
<hatch> frankban right....
<hatch> crap
<hatch> asking in juju-dev
<frankban> hatch: yeah, quickstart just reports errors from juju-core in those cases. pinging core devs can be a good idea
<hatch> alright thanks, sorry to bother you, I probably should have tried doing it normally first :)
<frankban> hatch: np, if that message was confusing for you we should fix it. please feel free to file a bug, (... and propose a branch, merge it, fix the bug :-)
<hatch> lol
<hatch> well it's supposed to prompt me to enter the password?
<hatch> I haven't even gotten that far yet I guess
<frankban> hatch: it prompts you right after that message, but it avoids doing that if your password is already in the sudo cache
<hatch> ohh ok
<frankban> hatch: FWIW sudo -k deletes the cache
<hatch> ahh ok now I get it
<frankban> hatch: cool, EOD, have a nice evening
<hatch> you too
<hatch> cya
<gary_poster> hey marcoceppi or rick_h__ , does proof already enforce that a charm have a maintainer?  If so, could you clarify whether that's for charm store ingestion or promotion into "recommended" status?
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: proof has it, but it's not required by charm store ingestion. It's just a warning
<marcoceppi> There are, I believe, 7 charms currently in the store with no maintainer field
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, ack.  But we require it for recommended charms?  This is from a discussion with sabdfl, fwiw
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: describe recommended
<marcoceppi> is that promulgated charms, or charms we highlight?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, promulgated.  
<marcoceppi> It's been required since it was added, however, there is somethng like 7 promulgated charms without maintainers a
<marcoceppi> charms that were promulgated prior to it being policy
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, ack, thank you.
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: I've got a slack task to find maintainers for these charms
<marcoceppi> just haven't had time to do so. I might mail the list and say they'll be removed in X days if no one steps up
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, cool.  Yeah, I think the X days warning sounds like a good way to go
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: also, most all oneiric charms don't have maintainers
<marcoceppi> and are in the store
 * marcoceppi cant' wait to sunset oneiric charms
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, :-/ ack
<hatch> rick_h__ how do we see why CI failed?
<rick_h__> hatch: which one?
<hatch> http://ci.jujugui.org:8080/job/juju-gui/16/
<rick_h__> hatch: that's the same failure as I was getting before
<rick_h__> it's the erratic failure in the json loading test helper
<rick_h__> same place every time
<rick_h__> retry and it works :/
<rick_h__> see the later manual run
<hatch> right, but where does it say that?
<gary_poster> hatch, click on "Console OUtput"
<rick_h__> hatch: I ran it manually in there
<gary_poster> scroll to bottom
<hatch> ohh ok now I see
<hatch> cool thanks
<gary_poster> welcome
<rick_h__> oh heh :)
<rick_h__> yea, welcome to the aweome UI of jenkins 
<rick_h__> benji: readme updated 
<hatch> rick_h__ before you're done you should include caching the json calls in our tests as part of your CI work :) It's gota be reliable afterall .....
 * rick_h__ *sighs* 
<rick_h__> you mean ditches this whole test runner? :P
<hatch> lol well locally it's the huge IO caused by the multiple json requests which crashes the tests
<hatch> so as long as we cache that we should solve the major issue
<rick_h__> hatch: not sure, I didn't check to see if that one is the first or a subsequent pass on that data file
<hatch> subsequent 
<hatch> a lot of times
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> heh, k
<hatch> basically I figure we should never make two requests for the same file
<hatch> there are a lot of image requests and whatnot
<hatch> that we should fix too
<rick_h__> loading the file shoudn't fail. :/ it's a sync operation
<hatch> -every- crash locally is during an IO call
<hatch> my guess is that 'something' gets overwhelmed and it just shuts down 
 * rick_h__ runs away for the day. 
<hatch> cyaz
<gary_poster> benji, bah.  was going to call you.  been writing an email.  you past your EoD?
<benji> gary_poster: nope, I'm pre-EoD
<gary_poster> benji cool.  call now?
<benji> sure
<gary_poster> benji https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7acpjb46lomqknf8m034be7ip0?hl=en
<hatch> heh sucks we don't have any feature flags for my demo today
<hatch> jcastro we should add a link to askUbuntu to discourse 
<jcastro> it's in the top bar
 * hatch refreshes
<jcastro> that bar that's on all the ubuntu sites
<hatch> yeah nope not there
<hatch> there is Community?
<jcastro> http://i.imgur.com/v6b4ttV.png
<hatch> crap I meant the other way around
<hatch> sorry english fail
<jcastro> oh yeah
<hatch> ask > discourse 
<jcastro> they web guys are working on that
<jcastro> across all of ubuntu.com
<jcastro> I have a call with them tomorrow, it's been in the plan, just hadn't had time to chase them down
<hatch> ahh gotcha cool
<hatch> btw - what do you use for screenshots/annotations?
<jcastro> Shutter
<jcastro> it's the best tool for everything
<jcastro> built in imgur, ubuntu one, etc.
<jcastro> it's brilliant
<hatch> cool, can you do 'parts' of the screen? 
<hatch> I -always- use Skitch for partial screenshots and haven't found anything like it for Ubuntu
<hatch> looks like it
<hatch> awesome
<hatch> thanks!
<Makyo> jujugui quickstart review: https://codereview.appspot.com/37930043
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> you can click on the razor-looking thing and select parts of your screen, etc.
<jcastro> hatch, just get it, it's an awesome tool
<hatch> yeah I definitely will - hopefully this weekend I'll have enough time to get 13.10 running on metal then I can use it exclusively
<hatch> now all I need is a quality mail client in Ubuntu and I'm set
<gary_poster> Makyo, stopping now but will be back in 2.5 hrs. or so.  If no review by then will look
<Makyo> gary_poster, cheers, review's quick, but QA moreinvolved.
<hatch> jcastro do you have a file for the name bar on google hangouts?
<hatch> I've seen you use it where you have a canonical logo
<jcastro> http://design.ubuntu.com/downloads
<jcastro> check the "logo" box on the left
<jcastro> they have juju ones too
<hatch> awesome thanks
<huwshimi> Morning
 * Makyo walkdog
<Makyo> s
<hatch> and done
<hatch> I think the hangout went well
<hatch> I'll have to get the link for everyone tomorrow
<hatch> huwshimi morning
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey
<hatch> so hows that darn sticky headers comin? lol
<hatch> that card has been there for-eva!
<huwshimi> hatch: Works in Chrome and IE, not yet working in Firefox
<hatch> are you just doing the on 'top' switch to 'sticky' ? 
<hatch> or are you doing the push-off thing and whatnot?
<huwshimi> hatch: Well, I managed to get the push-off thing working, but I'll have to drop it if I can't get it working in Firefox
<hatch> NOOOoooo
<hatch> drop FIrefox!
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> haha well if you need a hand lemme know
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks. Doing lots of console.logs at the moment.
<hatch> haha - you know about the debugger; statement right?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah :)
<hatch> ok good :) 
<gary_poster> jujugui, Australian edition!  https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/calendar/Z2FyeS5wb3N0ZXJAY2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbQ.dd77sn7kjl6unba21lutdr0p70
<hatch> I dropped out, maybe it'll be better with less pl
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Hey, I may or may not be back right now. Sorry that it's not working...
<gary_poster> huwshimi, ack, s'ok 1 sec
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Oh, 1.2 mbps, no wonder voice and video were struggling.
<huwshimi> upload, 0.10 mbps
<gary_poster> ugh
<huwshimi> gary_poster: Going to swap out my router and see if that fixes anything
<gary_poster> huwshimi, I'll be around a little bit now, and will check back in later.  if you get a better internet situation lemme know
<gary_poster> ok cool
#juju-gui 2013-12-06
<gary_poster> Makyo, "LGTM and QA OK.  Thank you!"  I'm actually still waiting for the last full run to complete, but since the code path has long passed what you added, I'm +1 on going ahead and landing.
<Makyo> Yay!
<gary_poster> Makyo, do you get this sometimes from quickstart?  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6527391/ ?  Not sure why.  I can ssh to the bootstrap machine.
<gary_poster> It's doing it again for me. :-(
<Makyo> I've never seen that :/
<Makyo> It seems similar to what I was getting last night with charm functional tests, though
<gary_poster> k
<hatch> -31C here right now with a -42C wind chill
<hatch> jeeeeeeesh
<gary_poster> hatch, 19C here with a high today of 25C ;-)
<hatch> lol wow
<gary_poster> jujugui, just sent email to everyone.  Please take a look as soon as you can.
<hatch> on it
<rick_h__> gary_poster: +1 from me
<hatch> +1
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> so elegant :)
<gary_poster> heh
<gary_poster> thanks
<hatch> jujugui here is the link to my YUI Theatre chat http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJPdH8xmOWg feel free to watch it and 'like' it ;)
<benji> hatch: nice lower-third
<hatch> heh thanks
<gary_poster> somebody actually disliked it?  bah
<hatch> it's youtube - people dislike everything 
 * gary_poster briefly contemplates "like" spammer bot :-P
<gary_poster> :-)
<hatch> haha
<frankban> gary_poster: +1, hatch: cool
<gary_poster> thanks frankban 
<hatch> thanks
<gary_poster> post-update restart coming up
<hatch> rick_h__ so are we to use the git repo now?
<frankban> :-/ tonight I'll have nightmares about unicode and python2 exceptions...
<hatch> lol
<rick_h__> hatch: ye
<rick_h__> hatch: yes
<hatch> did you send out a process guide/update hacking?
<rick_h__> hatch: plan is to update the hacking doc today
<rick_h__> but pm'd you link to start of process notes
<rick_h__> hatch: but fork the repo from juju into your namespace and start hacking :)
<hatch> cool - I'm sure I could figure it out but I'd rather know ahead of time :)
<hatch> rick_h__ pet peeve - don't use aliases in the code docs ;)
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, basic idea is fork into your name, clone it down, add a new remote for the juju org repo
<rick_h__> hatch: :P but typing is hard and I linked to them :)
<hatch> still - imho it follows the same reasoning why coffeescript projects get very little contributors
<rick_h__> hatch: rgr, I'll make sure the official docs don't do that
<hatch> rick_h__ you may also want to include info about https://github.com/webmat/git_remote_branch
<hatch> makes the remote branch dance in git a little easier
<hatch> s/little/lot
<rick_h__> hatch: merge proposals welcome :) I've never used it so I can't speak to it
<rick_h__> gem install...nope not going to happen
<hatch> oh you're one of THOSE!
<rick_h__> :)
<rick_h__> I believe in knowing the commands and how it works vs relying on add-on tooling to hide it from me?
<rick_h__> ...or you meant the gem thing 
<hatch> lol yeah
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, I figure we should do some git knowledge sharing as we get going
<rick_h__> hatch: I don't claim to know all, I know enough to get my stuff done tbh
<hatch> `grb create <branch>` is all you need to do to create a new branch locally and remotely and relate the two
<hatch> vs the -other- way
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> haha
<hatch> git being a database is very nice sometimes....othertimes....not-so-much :)
<rick_h__> hatch: heh, yea I'm not used to mirroring every branch on both ends
<rick_h__> so I tend to be explicit and push/pull directly with the full origin branchname and such
<hatch> ahh gotcha - well I'm sure we'll all work out a good process eventually
<hatch> on that vein I'm very interested in getting this ci system charmed up....ya know....incase you didn't already know that :P
<rick_h__> hatch: heh, yea. I think it'll be cool for sure. I want to use it for my own stuff as well. I've got my own org of several projects it'd work nice for https://github.com/bookieio
<rick_h__> hatch: might also look at the hub client stuff from github
<hatch> not sure what that is
<hatch> hub client
<rick_h__> https://github.com/github/hub
<hatch> oo interesting thanks
 * hatch would like to note it's ALSO written in ruby
<hatch> lol
<rick_h__> yea, it's from github folks...started and lives in ruby land
<hatch> oh github is ruby hey?
<hatch> that's interesting
<hatch> I always figured ruby was slow no matter what lol
<rick_h__> yep, all started by imeplemtning the git protocol in a ruby lib
<hatch> I hope one of my personal pet projects turns into a $1B company
<hatch> lol
<hatch> now I have to switch back to colo style working
<hatch> this may take some getting used to
<rick_h__> hah
<hatch> at first I was like 'wtf bzr'
<hatch> now I like it
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> heh, I was goings nuts until I got colo working
<rick_h__> I've never liked the multi dir setup
<hatch> I liked it because I could have multiple branches open at onces
<benji> I'm going to use subversion with github so as to avoid colo
<hatch> haha do it!
<hatch> according to my github green square grid....I don't commit a lot on weekends
<hatch> rick_h__ I can't seem to connect to your .git examples
<rick_h__> hatch: ah crap
<hatch> Oops! Google Chrome could not connect to paste.mitechie.com
<rick_h__> yea, I just took that server down this weekend. Whoops
<rick_h__> sec
<rick_h__> hatch: https://pastebin.canonical.com/101610/
<rick_h__> heh, don't remember what the second one was
<hatch> :) it's ok I just wanted the syntax to set up the username/email on a project basis
<hatch> hmm :/
<rick_h__> hatch: care to review please? https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/4
<hatch> sure
<hatch> MERGE WITH CAUTION!!!!
<rick_h__> what's the 'hmmm'?
<rick_h__> yea, tests aren't done yet
<rick_h__> once the tests are done it'll update with "Safe to merge"
<hatch> `git config --local user.email "<email>"` does.....nothing
<hatch> yay side-by-side diffs
<hatch> pretty secret extension, no button in the Chrome chrome
<rick_h__> no, it's in the github UI with the other diff options
<rick_h__> kind of makes sense since it's not applying to all pages/urls 
<rick_h__> It'd annoy me to always be there, even when I'm not diff'ing
<hatch> yeah it's just pretty secret
<rick_h__> heh
<hatch> not sure I like it, but I Understand it
<hatch> means that if github updates their UI the plugin will break
<hatch> I suppose it could break anyways
<rick_h__> it would anyway
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> :P
<hatch> rick_h__ ok I added some comments
<rick_h__> hatch: thanks
<hatch> It's interesting that it 'auto-submits' comments 
<rick_h__> hatch: yea
<hatch> basically, don't click save unless you mean it
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> hatch: so the rebase thing I'm not sure about. I guess we could rebase and then push --force to the pull request. 
<rick_h__> it'll re-trigger a test run
<rick_h__> hatch: but I'd think the reviewer would want to see the cleaned commit history
<rick_h__> hatch: and remember, you dont push to trunk. It's auto landed
<hatch> sorry my comments weren't clear
<rick_h__> so it has to be done here
<hatch> hangout?
<rick_h__> sure thing
<hatch> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpi73rk3qknr1shtcfb8ml5g?hl=en
<hatch> grb explain create
<hatch> doh
<rick_h__> hah
<hatch> `grb create inspector-performance` gives me https://github.com/hatched/juju-gui/branches :)
<hatch> yay
<hatch> now I have to setup my PS1 for git again
<rick_h__> cool, auto pushed it?
<hatch> yup
<hatch> sec i'll gist
<rick_h__> hatch: make sure your origin isn't master
<rick_h__> it should be devleop
<rick_h__> develop
<rick_h__> not sure how it auto wanted to compare to master
<rick_h__> ah, in the fork it doesn't carry that setting over doh
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/f53cbfc26ffeaf269588
<hatch> yes sorry in the fork
<rick_h__> hatch: cool on the grb stuff
<hatch> yeah - it's really convenient - it'll take me some time to relearn it
<hatch> but saves you from doing a lot of stuff
<jcastro> rick_h__, hah I suck, what's the CLI command equivalent for shift-d? I don't think I documented it, doh!
<rick_h__> oh, to do an export? no idea actually
<rick_h__> hatch: ^ ?
<hatch> hmm i know this....
<hatch> sec ill check my notes
<hatch> no idea
<hatch> ^ frankban
<hatch> :P pass it around!
<hatch> jujugui to put your git branch name in your prompt https://gist.github.com/hatched/7826871
<rick_h__> https://pastebin.canonical.com/101612/ is what I use for mine in zsh with using vcs_info
<frankban> jcastro: if juju deployer does not do that, then I am not aware of other cli possibilities
<rick_h__> hmm, actually this I guess to get it all formatted/etc https://pastebin.canonical.com/101613/
<hatch> wow thats....a lot longer
<hatch> lol
<rick_h__> yep, but there's some extra stuff in there for my vi mode indicator and such
<rick_h__> but it's a nice setup. <3
<hatch> jujugui call in 8
<gary_poster> ty
<hatch> anyone use this keyboard? http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/advantage.htm
<rick_h__> have one in my closet
<rick_h__> actually two
<gary_poster> jujugui call in 2
<hatch> do they work?
<rick_h__> one older one
<rick_h__> yea, they type
<hatch> but....
<rick_h__> but a couple of keys can be hard to type. I've got a friend that lives on his and won't go back
<rick_h__> I've not gotten sold to use it full time
<hatch> tree hundid dolla is a lot of money for a keyboard heh
<hatch> but I hear they are the best
<rick_h__> yea, I got my first older model off ebay
<rick_h__> but no windows key is a killer for me and my WM commands
<hatch> oh right I guess hey
<rick_h__> so I bought a full model later on
<gary_poster> benji ping
<luca___> gary_poster: in the CLI, to add a relation do I type: juju add-relation or add-relation?
<hatch> juju
<gary_poster> juju add-relation
<luca___> thanks
<hatch> luca___ very cool that you're playing with Juju :)
<luca___> hatch: I'm not
<luca___> hatch: :P
<hatch> oh lol
<luca___> I'm working on search improvements
<luca___> and and trying to build a list of commands that would work in the GUI
<luca___> you hit / to activate the search bar
<hatch> intersting
<luca___> and then you can type certain juju commands to do stuff in the GUI
<hatch> ahh cool cool
<luca___> I was looking at the viability of it
<hatch> that interface is similar to hitting the 'super' key in Ubuntu and searching the menu
<luca___> right
<hatch> cool, I like it
<luca___> if you have any ideas of stuff like that I would be interested in knowing them :) feel free to email them over
<luca___> rick_h__: you too^
<benji> luca___: is / meant for searching or "commands" (most people would expect pure search)
<rick_h__> benji: I think 'focus on search box' which is more like search + stuff
<luca___> benji: rick_h__ shortcut key to access search box
<luca___> rick_h__: benji you wouldn't see the / in the search box
<benji> luca___: yep; I just wanted to make sure we wouldn't confuse people by making / bring up a "command line" of sorts; / to bring up search is common and good
<luca___> benji: if you have any ideas send them over :)
 * gary_poster lunches
<hatch> rick_h__ looks like there is a new switch type for the kinesis keyboards http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/advantage-lf-features.htm
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, one thing I don't like. I'm a more force kind of guy
<rick_h__> I don't like the browns or reds
<rick_h__> I use blue's now, but would prefer some greens in there
<hatch> doesn't compute
<hatch> need more information
<rick_h__> those two switches suck imo :)
<rick_h__> I like other switches
<hatch> they are stiffer I'm assuming?
<rick_h__> yes, they require more force
<hatch> ahh - right now I use a Microsoft Ergo 4000 which is fine, but after about 10months the keys start to bind on the way down
<hatch> not sure what colour they are :)
<hatch> they look white
<rick_h__> ugh, hate that keyboard. The scuplt from MS isn't bad. Used that for a couple of weeks, laptop scissor switches
<rick_h__> yea, but MS doesn't use cherry switches (cherry is a company) 
<hatch> interesting - I really like this keyboard and it's 'media' switches heh
<hatch> but I suppose I could buy a new one every 6 months and it would still take a few years to break even on a kinesis
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> The thing on the kenisis is that it's a big help for those with wrist issues
<rick_h__> my friend can't use a normal keyboard for more than a couple of days without pain
<rick_h__>  doesn't hurt > $$
<luca___> gary_poster: hatch rick_h__ what 3 charms could we use in a graphic to highlight the power of Juju? It would be great if you could actually relate them.
<rick_h__> luca___: check with what jcastro is using for bundles these days
<hatch> luca___ I would bet that would depend on the audience :)
<jcastro> luca___,  ceph, openstack, and rails
<luca___> oh, hello there jcastro 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: do you have a link to the -dev mailing list? I can't find it. I don't see any team I'm in listing that as a list under it. 
<hatch> sublime text doesn't show the .git directory in it's directory listing
<hatch> tres confused
<rick_h__> hatch: no, it shouldn't 
<rick_h__> it should ignore source dirs,
<hatch> it's a directory listing....SHOW ME THE @#$% directories 
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> heh
<rick_h__> :e .git/config
<rick_h__> vim ftw
<hatch> pssht, I'm going to try out brackets this weekend
<hatch> see what all the hype is about
<hatch> uh oh
<hatch> make doesn't work
<rick_h__> huh? 
<hatch> rick_h__ were you able to get make to build the app?
<rick_h__> hatch: yea, I've been using it the whole time. It's how CI works, how I landed branches, etc
<hatch> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/hatch/canonical/juju/juju-gui/".
<hatch> it just spews that out forever
<rick_h__> there are errors in some of the commands, but it works ok
<hatch> ok I'll try a fresh checkout again
 * rick_h__ is loading up a fresh tmp dir
<luca___> jcastro: could you give me 3 individual services that could be shown in this graphic? https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7XG_QBXNwY1MHN2dE9PbkhtcFk/edit?usp=sharing
<rick_h__> hatch: so I get that error 12 times due to the commands in the makefile related to doing a release. We'll need to update those, but works fine here
<rick_h__> hatch: git clone && cd juju-gui && make devel works 
<hatch> on a fresh checkout worked 
<hatch> I musta screwed something up
<hatch> while setting it up
<rick_h__> hatch: stop doing that :P
<hatch> I don't know how it happens, I hit OneTab, then in a day I have 50 tabs again
<hatch> there is clearly too much information on the internet
<Makyo> OneTab just encourages this behavior :)
<hatch> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/220487/benefits-of-spaghetti-code
<hatch> lol
<hatch> Makyo haha so true so true
 * Makyo reboots for updates.
<hatch> Makyo you back?
<Makyo> Yep.
<hatch> https://gist.github.com/hatched/fb368ec58e7a4cbcff08
<hatch> why do I need to do this for datum?
<hatch> datum() for whatever reason falls over explosively if it's called on unitItem sometimes
<Makyo> Not sure?  What's unitItem when it fails, and what's the exception? TypeError?
<hatch> yeah it can't access __DATA__
<hatch> datum is the proper method to access the data for the unit right?
<Makyo> __DATA__ is the data bound to the node, so that node or that piece of data might not be there anymore.
<Makyo> I wonder if we're missing an exit or something.
<Makyo> Yeah
<hatch> ok cool I'll keep hacking on it
<hatch> "Cannot read property '__data__' of null"
<hatch> is the full error
<hatch> Makyo unitItem https://www.evernote.com/shard/s219/sh/a8d831fd-4a19-4c0c-84ad-232b3146b664/3b18231c38fa07bb4a586571e2363b1b
<hatch> all nulls? 
<gary_poster> rick_h__, you found the dev list, yeah?
<hatch> does that mean no changes? I don't really understand what I'm looking at beyond the 'categories' 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: no, I just sent to peeps
<gary_poster> oh one sec
<rick_h__> gary_poster: it had everyone subscribed that I knew we wanted to hit
<Makyo> hatch, something's being done in the wrong order, then.  We shouldn't have unattached nodes after a filter
<gary_poster> rick_h__, fwiw juju-gui@lists.ubuntu.com (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/juju-gui)
<rick_h__> gary_poster: ah, I was looking for a specific -dev list
<gary_poster> we call that the dev list.  the non-dev list is juju@
<rick_h__> and I didn't notice it under https://launchpad.net/~juju-gui or ~juju-gui-charmers 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: rgr
<hatch> Makyo so does that mean that the elements in the DOM aren't actually attached to a dataset?
<rick_h__> gary_poster: k, copied to that list as well. 
<Makyo> hatch, I'm not sure.  With a filter, you should wind up with a list of nodes, not a list of nulls.
<gary_poster> thank you
<hatch> Makyo ok thanks
<frankban> guihelp: I need two reviews for the unicode branch: https://codereview.appspot.com/38500043 (and apologies :-/ )
<Makyo> frankban, I'll take one.
<rick_h__> I can as well
<frankban> Makyo: thanks
<frankban> rick_h__: thanks
<hatch> I just don't understand the architecture of d3
<hatch> like he modifies the prototype of an array with methods to interact with the dom?
<hatch> does not compute
<gary_poster> rick_h__, I was about to make a branch that removed everything from bzr and added a "MOVED.txt" to the branch so people go to github.  However, I think a pre-requisite will be make sure that we can actually make a release from the git version, which is currently broken.  It remains to be seen how broken it is.  I think making and signing a distfile shouldn't be too bad, though I probably will need to confer with you
<gary_poster> .  I *think* upload_release.py will still work, but if not that might be more exciting.
<rick_h__> gary_poster: yes, I'm working on the smaller stuff that references bzr right now
<rick_h__> gary_poster: but the makefile release stuff is scary at first glance so hoping to convince someone to walk throught hat with me
<rick_h__> gary_poster: +1 on making a release being the real test
<gary_poster> rick_h__, oh cool, thank you. yeah I'm happy to walk through it.  We can make a non-official release on the non-stable series just to test the waters
<rick_h__> gary_poster: maybe a 1.0a release or something can be done 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: sounds like a plan to me. 
<gary_poster> cool
<rick_h__> gary_poster: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/5 is the small stuff, the rest seems to be in the makefile/release docs. 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: going to review franban's branch, maybe walk through on monday? Or you've got a lot of calls
<gary_poster> have a lot of calls morning.  can do afternoon
<rick_h__> ok
<gary_poster> rick_h__, is there a way to do side-by-side review?
<hatch> Makyo I think that this IS working as expected - it appears that every record is a null except for the 'diffs' 
<rick_h__> gary_poster: yes, in the notes https://gist.github.com/mitechie/c0183e567d81aa92b5e3 is a link to a chrome extension that allows a side-side option
<gary_poster> oh sorry
<rick_h__> gary_poster: line 17
<hatch> either that, or we are totally misunderstanding how d3 works haha
<hatch> off for lunch bbl
<gary_poster> rick_h__, ?
<gary_poster> $ git describe HEAD
<gary_poster> fatal: No names found, cannot describe anything.
<rick_h__> gary_poster: you need the --always
<rick_h__> gary_poster: since we don't have a current tag in the system 
<gary_poster> rick_h__, ah gotcha.
<gary_poster> rick_h__, I assume my LGTM should be a "Comment" not a "Close & Comment"?  "Close & Comment" without merging is equivalent to "thanks but no thanks," I assume?
<rick_h__> close will end the pull request
<rick_h__> yes, it's the equiv of 'thanks but pull request denied'
<gary_poster> ok cool
<rick_h__> gary_poster: heh, yea on the link change to the HACKING doc. I figured this method *works* for both the README alone and 'in the docs' use case. But you're correct that it won't navigate to the internal HACKING link
<gary_poster> on call
<rick_h__> rgr
<jcastro> hey jcsackett
<jcastro> can you spin me up on this gitpad thing and whatnot?
<jcsackett> jcastro: sure. google chat?
<jcastro> yeah! fire it up!
<jcsackett> call should be coming in a second.
<jcastro> rick_h__, come hang out with us!
<rick_h__> jcastro: hah! 
<jcsackett> hrm.
<rick_h__> fail
<jcsackett> yeah...i can't seem to start it.
<rick_h__> jcsackett: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/7ecpjlcc61nebmbv0irckg9dkg?hl=en
<jcsackett> can one of you get one going?
<jcsackett> thanks, rick_h__.
<gary_poster> rick_h__, off call.  yeah I'm ok with what you ahd if that's what you really want. <shrug>  Maybe in the new world we no longer need sphinx really, because we can read docs in a reasonably attractive way on github
<gary_poster> but we should consciously make that choice
<rick_h__> gary_poster: ok, will add a card
<hatch> back
<hatch> so hows everyone doing?
<hatch> that's awesome
<gary_poster> lol
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> TGIF...outta here. Have a good weekend folks. That's how I'm doing :)
<gary_poster> see ya rick_h__ 
<gary_poster> have a good one
<hatch> lata rick_h__ 
<hatch> we all knwo you'll be back
<rick_h__> hah, I watch irc. Can't lie
<hatch> haha
<rick_h__> but I have a new light up install in the kitchen tonight so tool time!
<hatch> ahh coolio - I've been reno'ing my bathroom
<rick_h__> "Son, this watch daddy shake a bit when he realizes those wires are hot"
<hatch> I'll have to put pictures up sometime
<hatch> lol!
<gary_poster> outta here
<gary_poster> have a great wkend
<hatch> you too
<hatch> cya
<hatch> Makyo hey are you around?
<Makyo> hatch, sure
<hatch> so....ok....d3
<Makyo> ROCKS
<Makyo> :)
<hatch> is there seriously no way from the unitItem to know what it's "parent" is?
<Makyo> Is unitItem the li node?
<hatch> the data set doesn't contain this anywhere....there must be some index/parent mapping SOMEWHERE
<hatch> yes
<Makyo> And the slowdown is around getting the ancestor?
<Makyo> (Assuming by parent, you mean category.
<Makyo> )
<hatch> well the filter only runs through 10 units (if there are 10) but somehow it knows to put the others under the landscape header
<hatch> ohh 
<hatch> we need to push that into the unit dataset
<hatch> ╯□）╯︵-┻━┻
<hatch> later everyone
<Makyo> jujugui Quickstart review for SSH Keys 2: Return of the Son of SSH Keys. https://codereview.appspot.com/36080044 (I may have conflicted some with Francesco's unicode-ageddon branch, will investigate and push updates if needed)
#juju-gui 2013-12-08
<hatch_> rick_h__ lol now THIS is ergo http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Kinesis-Freestyle-Ascent-Keyboard-Cable-Black-AC740-BLK-New-/300941848338?pt=PCA_Mice_Trackballs&hash=item4611882f12&_uhb=1
<rick_h__> hatch: there's a canonical employee with that and the sideways mouse
<rick_h__> hatch: sec, let me look for his blog post
<rick_h__> hatch: http://www.voidspace.org.uk/python/weblog/arch_d7_2012_03_03.shtml 
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> rick_h__ ahh cool
<hatch> huwshimi morning
<rick_h__> hatch: but yea, chat with voidspace if you're looking for ergo stuff. 
<hatch> well it'll be a bit before I can justify a $300 keyboard :)
<hatch> our property taxes are going up 4.25-7.5% this year :/
<hatch> it's loco!
#juju-gui 2014-12-01
<lazyPower> hatch: just open a MP against trunk, it'll make it's way into the queue
<hatch> lazyPower: yup found that out :) took about a day to get into the queue :)
<hatch> ahhh -30C gota love it
<hatch> -42C with windchill
<urulama> hatch: awesome!
<urulama> :D
<hatch> lol
<hatch> it's really early for temps this low - I hope this isn't a sign of things to come
<urulama> oh, man, hatch, i missed to comment the PR666! 
<hatch> lol you did
<hatch> man this would be nice to have https://support.leankit.com/entries/30469547-Merge-2-Cards-Together
<hatch> teslanick: hey I was looking at lisps this last weekend but could not find an answer to whether CL has any features that Clojure does not
<teslanick> CL has better macro support.
<hatch> which isn't relaly too interesting because macros are only executed at compile
<hatch> really*
<teslanick> That's actually most of the power of Lisp
<hatch> yeah I know lol
<hatch> in my head it's only syntactic sugar over just creating  a wrapper function 
<hatch> maybe I'm thinking of that wrong
<teslanick> Yeah, definitely thinking about that wrong
<teslanick> Macros let you do really powerful source code transformations, which is also their biggest danger. It's easy to write a macro that makes your code incomprehensible to the average dev.
<teslanick> e.g. I wrote a Clojure macro that looks for symbols in the form <SomethingService> and replaces them with instances of a Hessian remote interface.
<hatch> do you know of any examples which show it being useful beyond just a wrapper fn? 
<hatch> it's essentially like a built in transpiler then?
<teslanick> In clojure, go-style CSP is implemented as a macro.
<teslanick> So, inside a (go ...) s-expression, the semantics of the language are entirely different.
<hatch> blah I need to do more research - I was initially looking at Lisps for the macro support but couldn't find anything which 'clicked' to show the power other than being like a wrapper/transpiler
<teslanick> Well, it is a transpiler in a sense. It translates one set of symbols to a different set of symbols. For domain-specific problems it's a really valuable affordance.
<hatch> I was actually initially looking for runtime macro support :) 
<hatch> but to do that you need a special version of CL
<teslanick> I don't know what you mean by "runtime macro"
<teslanick> In Clojure, the difference between read-time and run-time is pretty blurry.
<teslanick> e.g., I can write a macro in the repl and then immediately use it on my clojure code.
<hatch> at compile Fn A calls fn B but depending on some interaction Fn A now calls G 
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 9 kanban please
<hatch> and that's a source code change, not just a conditional
<teslanick> Well, you could write a macro that captures that specific logic. But to capture any arbitrary logic, you're folding a ton of logic into your build step
<hatch> exactly
<hatch> so there is a version of CL which maintains the source which you can then modify and recompile
<hatch> but the CL landscape is a wash with custom versions heh
<hatch> not sure I want to wade into that, which is why I started looking at Clojure - but that didn't quite get me where I wanted
<hatch> js and it's prototype tree could be used to do something similar 
<hatch> well in that it would call the same fn name but it would be a different fn
<teslanick> Yeah, the problem with CL (as I understand it, I've not played with it at all, really) is that the moment you've bootstrapped yourself into good and usable code, you're no longer writing CL anymore.
<teslanick> Clojure is nice because it's way closer to good and usable code without a ton of bootstrapping.
<hatch> CL also doesn't have a good entry point
<teslanick> But it's a tradeoff -- you don't get fully-featured reader macros.
<teslanick> Also, it really sounds like you want to use a clojure multimethod for the problem you have in mind
<teslanick> Which is basically a multiple-dispatch function based on some arbitrary logic.
<hatch> I'll look into that
<hatch__> maybe I can come up with a way of doing it with goroutines
<teslanick> What problem are you trying to solve?
<hatch__> a totally arbitrary academic made up one :) 
<hatch__> basically I wanted to investigate a script in which a function would be multi purposed
<hatch__> but not by conditionals but by code-rewriting 
<teslanick> Well, from a technical standpoint, compiled clojure code can't do dynamic code rewriting because it all gets flattened into java bytecode.
<teslanick> Even in JS, you'd have to either write a meta-interpreter or eval() the rewritten code.
<hatch__> yeah I was hoping to find a language which allowed such a thing
<hatch__> I was even thinking something compiled (Go C C++) which could compile a new 'dll'esk module  
<teslanick> Right, and you can do dynamic compilation in most languages (it's a pain in the ass), but it's a serious code smell.
<teslanick> I'm pretty sure you could write a clojure interpreter in clojure pretty easily. It comes with an excellent set of reader libs.
<hatch__> this is probably all nonsense anyways - but I couldn't find any papers or anything that actually showed it being functional
<hatch__> lots of talk about it
<hatch__> but no examples
<hatch__> but maybe my google fu is failing me
<hatch__> rick_h_: will there still be the category drop down with the ac removal?
<rick_h_> hatch__: no, because we'll be moving to tags and a different search/filter method in the future
<hatch__> sounds like a plan
<hatch__> *ctrl+a del*
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch__> I can tell Huw wrote the code I'm working on right now because 'else' is on a new line
<hatch__> lol
<hatch__> #idotoomanycodereviews
<rick_h_> :P
<hatch__> yuilibrary.com is down, I pinged some of the guys on the old YUI team to look into it - we may not have YUI docs for a bit....who knows
<rick_h_> heh
 * teslanick awaits yuidoc.juju.ubuntu.com
<hatch__> lol
<hatch__> lazyPower: have you had a chance to give the latest Ghost release a try?
<lazyPower> hatch__: i haven't
<lazyPower> been a bit preoccupied being out of state
<hatch__> ahh
<hatch> somehow the ac removal has caused the inspector tests to break :/
<rick_h_> hatch: lol
<hatch> I do not get it, it's very confusing
<rick_h_> hatch: let me know if you need another set of eyes
<hatch> ok well I figured out what the problem is, but I am not sure why it started now.
<hatch> query selectors which are querying on things like [name=mediawiki/7] or [data-bind=config.admin]
<hatch> change it to be  [name="mediawiki/7"] or [data-bind="config.admin"]
<hatch> and they pass
<rick_h_> hmm, no idea
<hatch> yeah just switched back to develop and they all pass
<hatch> I'm going to checkpoing this commit and push it up
<hatch> maybe some fresh eyes can see what's up
<hatch> rick_h_: https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/669/files
<hatch> if you get a moment
<rick_h_> hatch: race? is databinding all in place?
<rick_h_> hatch: but yea nothing jumps out at me
<hatch> well the issue is that it can't find the element so I debugger it and indeed it can't
<hatch> I wrap the names and such in " and it works
<hatch> but there are hundreds of places where this is done
<rick_h_> oh, huh strange
<hatch> AND it works fine in develop...
<rick_h_> is container different at all? 
<rick_h_> from develop to this, exact same node/path? 
<hatch> yeah - it's not that the container doesn't exist - it's that the query for it returns undefined if they aren't quoted
<hatch> it makes a little sense because they are special characters..but I'm pretty sure it was valid
<rick_h_> hatch: yea, I'm wondering if there's some diff in native dom element type or something before/after the code change?
<rick_h_> but yea, no idea off the top of my head
<hatch> I think I'll start a new branch and remove code/run tests
<hatch> and see what triggers it
<rick_h_> ok
<hatch> 1000+loc code removal is sure gona be nice though :)
<rick_h_> hey! that's more of my code! :P
<hatch> lol
<hatch> who knows maybe there will be some revolutionary blog post come out of this
<hatch> ...or I deleted a comma somewhere...
<hatch> :P
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> hey huwshimi
<hatch> ok the failures were caused by removing the 'autocomplete' module 
<hatch> which is not used anywhere in the codebase
<hatch> ugh
<hatch> uiteam lf reviews and qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/670 
<Makyo> On it
<hatch> thanks
<hatch> doh
<hatch> lint error
<hatch> sorry will fix
<hatch> update
<hatch> d
#juju-gui 2014-12-02
<urulama> luca: hey, you there?
<luca> urulama: hey
<hatch> morning
<rick_h_> hatch: can you peek at huw's branch this morning please?
<hatch> on it
<hatch> had to drive the rents to the airport at an ungodly hour this morning
<hatch> lets see how long I last :D
<rick_h_> lol
<hatch> also had to climb into the attic this morning
<hatch> insulation and nails....awesome environment
<hatch> :D
<rick_h_> death trap, at least it's not summer when it's melting degrees up there :P
<hatch> true true
<hatch> very cold though :)
<hatch> rick_h_: is ci down?
<hatch> yup
<hatch> *itch itch itch* damn insulation
<hatch> uiteam I still need two reviews and qa on https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/670
<hatch> last night I started prepping my old mac mini to be converted into an Ubuntu server
<hatch> not sure what I'll use it for 
<hatch> rick_h_: I checked out huw's branch and resolved the issues and pasted the diff in the PR
<rick_h_> hatch: ty
<hatch> github is so handy sometimes - pasting a formatted diff right into the comments of a pr
<hatch> http://blog.ghost.org/roon/   interesting...
<hatch> I found some old GUI pictures from a couple years ago when cleaning out the mini last night :)
<hatch> wow has there been a lot of UI changes lol
<rick_h_>  :)
<urulama> hatch: do share :)
<hatch> urulama: I'll have to get them later I didn't get a chance to get all my stuff uploaded to the NAS before bed
<hatch> I'll try and finish that up tonight so I can get them
<hatch> it was grey, yellow, red
<urulama> hatch: np, just curious :)
<hatch> :)
<urulama> hatch: http://www.rothkoeverywhere.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/99p-Store-Yellow-Red-Grey-600x800.jpg
<hatch> but last night I learnt that the Synology nas has a cloud sync tool which will backup the synology nas to google drive
<hatch> pretty excited to give that a try
<hatch> true local and remote backups
<hatch> :)
<urulama> hatch: wow! that's nice
<hatch> yeah atm I have my synology nas with a local external backup so Local > NAS > Backup
<hatch> but I lose it all if the house goes up and I haven't manually backed it up to the cloud
<hatch> having it Local > NAS > Backup > Cloud will be awesome
<hatch> might end up costing me $2/mo though (I have a lot of junk)
<hatch> :) 
<hatch> luca__: I'm not sure I agree about requiring users to clear the issues in the inspector
<hatch> what if they have a ton of failed units but just want to leave them be while they work on something else
<hatch> ahh I can just reply via the ticket :)
<luca__> hatch: I suppose, but whats the point of notifications if it doesn’t track errors?
<luca__> hatch: all other notifications are notifying the user about something that has completed or an upgrade
<luca__> hatch: the user can choose to either action them or not
<luca__> hatch: but I’m not sure it’s the same for errors
<luca__> hatch: In our panel, we group errors so if 10 units of MySQL error out then you only get 1 notification
<hatch> I suppose the grouping does make identical errors less of an issue
<hatch> would the GUI level issues go here as well?
<hatch> things like "cannot fetch charm data"
<luca__> hatch: for now I think so, yes
<hatch> luca__: so those would need to be dismissed within the notifications then
<hatch> so is that interaction then a little confusing? 
<hatch> teslanick: I decided my approach will be a 'executor' function which is passed in functions to execute - it'll execute that function every time it's called unless it's passed another one then it'll start to call that one instead
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, standup?
<hatch> without doing manual recompilation it's just not possible in anything I've found
<hatch> rick_h_:  joining
<teslanick> hatch: So something that's like  var e = executor(someFunc); /* later */ e.swap(someOtherFunc); ?
<hatch> teslanick: yeah
<hatch> trivial
<teslanick> Seems difficult to reason about
<hatch> The idea is that you have a set of records, you don't know what you need to process each record ahead of time, once the program accepts the record it passes it to its executor if the executor can't make any sense of the record the program takes what it does know about the record and swaps the executor 
<hatch> (yes this can all be done with a prefixed conditional)
<hatch> (but like I said, this is just a dumb academic idea)
<hatch> the program execution could be thought of as a kid trying to put a round peg through one of those balls with the different shapes :)
<teslanick> It sounds like you could use some sort of pattern-matching middleware concept to achieve the same idea.
<hatch> the program would - as a kid would - become smarter about the data which was passed in to choose the correct executor 
<hatch> teslanick: you definitely wouldn't write a real program like that :)
<jcastro> rick_h_, dumb question
<jcastro> when does juju.ubuntu.com switch to jujucharms.com?
<hatch> that's not a dumb question at all :)
<rick_h_> jcastro: talked with luca on it monday. We're working to bring up the blog on the next release and they feel that's about the last thing required before bringing it down. 
<jcastro> ack, thanks
<rick_h_> jcastro: we've still got some stuff to do on pulling in feeds from insights/etc, but luca feels close enough
<rick_h_> jcastro: so 1week or less? they control it
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> and the deploy #s?
<jcastro> when do you anticipate those being correct?
<rick_h_> jcastro: next release, branch on that landed today I think
 * jcastro nods
<rick_h_> ah sorry, landed yesterday but yea still next release
<jcastro> ok you are 2 for 3
<jcastro> last one...
<jcastro> juju publish?
<rick_h_> long road, end of cycle. We'll have parts of it before then, like gating, but no full workflow until closer to end of cycle
<jcastro> ack
<rick_h_> it'll land in chunks as part of other work to the charmstore through the cycle as needed, but no single 'turn on switch' any time soon
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> mornin huwshimi
<hatch> I posted a patch to your PR for the bug you were having
<hatch> s/bug/issue
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah brilliant thanks for that!
<hatch> np, turns out I caused one of the issues :D
<huwshimi> hehe
<huwshimi> hatch: Should I add "window.flags = {};" to the afterEach to clean up then?
<huwshimi> oh, no I can do it before then done in the test
<huwshimi> nevermind
<hatch> huwshimi: in the event that the test fails and it doesn't hit that callback then flags will not be reset
<hatch> so it'll have a compound failure 
<hatch> so putting it in the afterEach isn't a horrible idea
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah yeah, good call
<huwshimi> Makyo: How far have you gotten with the multi-user stuff? I wasn't sure how to switch users...
<Makyo> huwshimi, just getting to it now, had appt.  For the card with both our icons on it, you can apt-add-repository ppa:juju/devel && apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<Makyo> That will get you a juju that can work with multiple users.
<Makyo> For switching users, we'll have to log out and log back in, since that's the first command we send over the WS
<huwshimi> Makyo: Oh, how do you logot? :)
<huwshimi> *logout
<huwshimi> (from the console)
<Makyo> huwshimi, ATM I think all console interaction happens as the admin user, or at least whichever user is in the jenv file, but still researching that.  `juju help user` shows the user creation/modification stuff.
<huwshimi> Makyo: Yeah, I couldn't find anything to the contrary
<huwshimi> Makyo: Logging in from the gui works at least
#juju-gui 2014-12-03
<jcastro> hey rick_h_
<jcastro> the bug link on new jujucharms.com points to juju-website
<jcastro> is that where you want all the bugs?
<hatch> jcastro: yep
<rick_h_> uiteam kanban please call in 4
<rick_h_> jcastro: no, we've got that updated in trunk but not released yet
<rick_h_> jcastro: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues
<jcastro> oh, I filed in the wrong place then. :-/
<rick_h_> jcastro: sorry for the confusion. 
<rick_h_> jcastro: what was the bug you filed? I'll copy it over and get it set up
<jcastro> are you guys going to resolve the old bugs before the "move" to the link?
<jcastro> some still appear valid
<rick_h_> jcastro: where are you looking?
<jcastro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-website/+bug/1398870
<mup> Bug #1398870: Share button should use microdata <Juju Website:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398870>
<rick_h_> jcastro: I'm not aware of what 'juju-website' is 
<jcastro> the footer on a charm's page links there
<jcastro> http://jujucharms.com/trusty/owncloud for example
<rick_h_> ok yea, I'll go through these today 
<rick_h_> thanks for the heads up
<jcastro> at the very bottom
<hatch> rick_h_: So it looks like Huw's branch has been fixed but the new update that he pushed never triggered a ci build
<hatch> I'll trigger one manually then it should be good to land if it passes
<rick_h_> hatch: k thx
<rick_h_> jcastro: what charm did you try to share? We have G+ microdata currently maybe we missed something
<rick_h_> oh hmm, will look at updating it. Looks like it treats things different if I do a post and add the link vs hitting the G+ link and such
<jcastro> rick_h_, yeah
<jcastro> I was thinking if we seeded it with the charm logo
<jcastro> that would look slick
<jcastro> so  like, it's all about sharing the service
<rick_h_> jcastro: right, I thought we had that, will get it fixed up
<teslanick> hatch: http://www.sunnyskyz.com/uploads/2014/11/7adso-states10.jpg
<teslanick> FREE HEALTHCARE + BEARS
<hatch> lol - no it's not free
<hatch> we pay for it in our income taxes :)
<teslanick> From: http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/563/People-In-London-Tried-To-Label-The-50-US-States-On-A-Map-These-Are-The-Hilarious-Results
<teslanick> So: it's as free as the UK health care system
<hatch> :) 
<hatch> however there is a very good consequence of the 'national health care' is that the hospitals and such can buy items in bulk meaning better prices
<hatch> whereas in the US each place is essentially on it's own for negotiations 
<hatch> saw a pretty good documentary on that
<hatch> of course it was on....cable....so I can't link it or anything lol
<hatch> headline: Saskatoon's St. Paul's Hospital has highest rate of in-facility deaths
<hatch> quote: Morrison said patients coming to St. Paul's shouldn't be concerned.
<hatch> umm....
<hatch> http://www.mysask.com/portal/site/main/template.MAXIMIZE/?javax.portlet.tpst=59fea5a22cbb130bab9e3c1070315ae8_ws_MX&javax.portlet.prp_59fea5a22cbb130bab9e3c1070315ae8_viewID=story&javax.portlet.prp_59fea5a22cbb130bab9e3c1070315ae8_topic_display_name=Health%20News&javax.portlet.prp_59fea5a22cbb130bab9e3c1070315ae8_topic_name=Health&javax.portlet.prp_59fea5a22cbb130bab9e3c1070315ae8_news_item_id_key=30954886&javax.portlet.begCacheTok=com
<hatch> .vignette.cachetoken&javax.portlet.endCacheTok=com.vignette.cachetoken
<hatch> yeah....look at THAT url
<hatch> lol
<teslanick> It's bad when the url exceeds the maxlength of an IRC message.
<hatch> lol 
<rick_h_> hatch: any chance you can drive-by https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1398891 ? seems like a small target mismatch
<mup> Bug #1398891: The change version close button closes the inspector <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1398891>
<rick_h_> hatch: if not adding a card/etc but curious if it's a one-liner
<hatch> looking
<hatch> <i class="sprite close-inspector-click"></i>
<hatch> heh
<hatch> it's probably going to be more than a one liner because it's using the sprite class as the trigger
<hatch> it'll be a small cart
<hatch> card
<hatch> but need test and all that
<hatch> so... :)
<rick_h_> hatch: ok adding a acrd
<rick_h_> hatch: what's the diff in your current card and the one in the ready to code around using serach with the bug attached?
<hatch> umm
<hatch> I didn't see that one when I made my current one
<hatch> :)
<rick_h_> ok
<huwshimi> Morning
<hatch> morning huwshimi
<hatch> your branch was landed
<huwshimi> hatch: Hey, thanks for that
<hatch> no problemo
<huwshimi> hatch: Do you happen to know how env/go.js actually interacts with juju?
<hatch> I do
<hatch> what's your question
<hatch> or is that the question?
<hatch> :)
<huwshimi> hatch: No I just wanted to know if anyone ACTUALLY UNDERSTOOD IT!
<hatch> no I don't understand it, but I know how it works
<hatch> lol
<hatch> huwshimi: it's weird because we need a way to switch between backends
<hatch> sandbox, juju-core, (pyjuju)
<hatch> but also the way it was set up initially makes it very hard to follow heh
<huwshimi> hatch: So I want to have a feature that changes depending on juju version. So I need to add what amounts to 'juju --version' on the console
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> huwshimi: I'd probably do this in the charm and then have it update the config files
<hatch> unless you think the juju version will change out from under the gui?
<hatch> I suppose that's possible...
<huwshimi> I have no idea
<hatch> ok lets chat about it a bit more
<huwshimi> hatch: There's a card under Project 1 titled "lock down username as 'admin' if juju < 1.21"
<hatch> thx
<rick_h_> huwshimi: I talked with Makyo about this today
<Makyo> hatch, huwshimi version is returned in env info, but we need that beforehand.  rick_h_ and I discussed having the charm put it in config
<Makyo> ^^
<rick_h_> huwshimi: we're not sure if juju exposes it
<hatch> heh yeah I was just saying that in the other chan :)
<Makyo> Sorry, I couldn't figure it out there, seemed like only half of a conversation :)
<huwshimi> Makyo: It was only half a conversion :)
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/hooks/utils.py#L347
<hatch> there we go
<hatch> knew it was there somewhere
<Makyo> The Makyos are easily confused.
<Makyo> Yeah, it'd just go in there.
<hatch> might want to do the js side first, see how you want it to work out then update the charm
<hatch> forget that...just add the version to the config and call it a day :)
<Makyo> hatch, huwshimi I've got a test branch with some of those changes in it already  Should be simple.
<hatch> oh cool
<rick_h_> huwshimi: Makyo and by all means please feel free to update the cards to do based on new info and such
<rick_h_> huwshimi: Makyo those were just my initial stabs/guesses looking at the task to be done and how it looked at first
<huwshimi> Makyo: Do you want me to leave that one with you then? Sounds like you're on it...
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Are we doing all this under a feature flag?
<Makyo> huwshimi, rick_h_ I don't know that we need to, since the feature should be complete within a release cycle, right?
<rick_h_> huwshimi: if needed. If each branch keeps the old system working then I'd not worry abou tit? 
<rick_h_> Makyo: well, I was thinking most of this should still enable logging in right?
<rick_h_> Makyo: if not, then yes we should FF just in case we need a release before it's done
<Makyo> Sure, that sounds fine.
<Makyo> huwshimi, I'll pull what I have together into a branch worth proposing and it can at least be an incremental step.
<huwshimi> Makyo: OK, sounds goo
<huwshimi> *good
<hatch> rick_h_: so I don't think I can actually get all of these bundles to be converted back to their old versions
<hatch> old id's
<hatch> basket: mongodb
<hatch> version: 5
<hatch> bundle: cluster
<hatch> cs:~jorge/bundle/mongodb-5
<hatch> lp:~jorge/charms/bundles/mongodb/bundle
<hatch> I suppose I could parse the bundle.yaml.orig but that might be overkill for a temporary fix :) 
<hatch> unless of course it's not going to be very temporary
<hatch> :)
#juju-gui 2014-12-04
<rick_h_> hatch: right, there are a few known broken ones :/
<hatch> ok and we are just 'ok' with that?
<rick_h_> hatch: which is why getting the updated command to quickstart is required. and getting the details panel updated asap so that it works as well
<hatch> alright - I just wanted to know how far down the rabbit hole I needed to go :)
<rick_h_> hatch: so there are two things we know break. 1) the details panel doesn't come up because the id isn't valid
<rick_h_> hatch: so that's your next branch
<rick_h_> hatch: and 2) the quickstart command isn't valid, but we have a way around that
<rick_h_> hatch: is there another I'm missing atm?
<hatch> 1) correct, but to fix this we need to switch to the v4 id's and the resulting data morphing
<hatch> *phew* thought I accidentally installed Ubuntu into the wrong partition on my macmini
<rick_h_> hatch: hmm, I guess we need to look at that one. I assumed we'd go to the details next. You're right that it might cause issues as that id is passed and used in tabs/etc
<hatch> but grub just overwrote refind
<hatch> oh it definitely causes issues :)
<hatch> but nothing that's not fixable
<rick_h_> hatch: so the ways through that are to either store the old id around in a new property and do some find/replace business
<hatch> it'll just slow the search down because we'll pull all the data down at once
<rick_h_> hatch: or to stick the new id in a new attribute
<hatch> so use the 'old' method but with the new api
<rick_h_> so that you can roll things to it one by one
<rick_h_> huh?
<hatch> lol wana hop into standup for a bit?
<rick_h_> right, but that's ok because it's a single entity at that point
<rick_h_> yea, let me get my headphones meet you there
<hatch> ok be there in a sec
<rick_h_> hangouts ftw
<rick_h_> :)
<hatch> ahah Ubuntu now dual booting on mac mini
<rick_h_> woot
<hatch> had me freaked out - grub overwrote the osx bootloader and refind 
<rick_h_> hatch: http://www.infoworld.com/article/2855057/application-development/why-iojs-decided-to-fork-nodejs.html
<hatch> lol *drammmmaaaaa*
<rick_h_> well crazy drama if uber and other companies are jumping on board 
<rick_h_> and you thought just running and keeping npm up was bad :P
<hatch> well in all seriousness node runs on an old unsupported version of v8
<hatch> so it must be impossible to get anything done on it
<rick_h_> yea, but a fork in a community that already feels held together by shoe strings
<rick_h_> crazy
<hatch> yeah - but js is everywhere and people don't have much of a choice so people will keep using it
<hatch> unless Dart gets a foothold
<rick_h_> guess so, crazy stuff
<hatch> you can now write android chrome apps with Dart
<hatch> so it's getting closer I think :)
<hatch> at IO this year I think they are going to release that it's going to be in Chrome/Android
<hatch> maybe :)
<hatch> problem with this fork is that now modules will likely have to support both or people will have to mark 'this works with this version of node'
<hatch> because js on the client didn't have enough issues
<hatch> now we have multiple serverside targets too
<hatch> lol
<jrwren> hahaha, jenn was right. javascript is replacing nodejs :)
<hatch> say what?
<hatch> who's jenn?
<hatch> and what js replacing nodejs?
<jrwren> hatch: jennschifer?
<hatch> yeah and what do you mean replacing nodejs? 
<hatch> nodejs was always based on v8
<jrwren> hatch: oh jeff :p
<hatch> I feel like I'm missing something
<jrwren> hatch: yes. the best computer satire ever written.
<jrwren> hatch: this started it for me: https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/how-node-js-is-going-to-replace-javascript-cf72b588b1b
<jrwren> hatch: which is extra hilarious if you read those "Java is better than Javascript" links, becuase they aren't satire.
<jrwren> that one was followed by some others, but then: https://medium.com/cool-code-pal/how-javascript-is-going-to-replace-node-js-33cc50bfe64c
<hatch> sorry all I could muster was a 'heh' :)
<jrwren> hatch: oh man, I nearly died of suffucation from laughing.
<hatch> maybe because you don't see the stupidity on a daily basis :)
<jrwren> "Until Now. Though." I want to frame that and put it on my wall. It makes me lol every time.
<jrwren> The "Java is better than Javascript" did make me sad for our world.
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 10 kanban please
<hatch> MBP lint time: [35s], Mini lint time[52s] :) 
<hatch> that's quite a difference 
<rick_h_> no one said the mini was fast :P
<hatch> haha no but I wouldn't have bet that it was THAT much slower
<hatch> rick_h_:  did you set up volume controls etc on your kinesis in Ubuntu?
<lazyPower> rick_h_: sorry I didn't bookmark this before - can you repoint me at the jujucharms.com bug tracker?
<lazyPower> i was mid-email composition and remembered you sent a link to me prior for filing bugs
<hatch> frankban: where should I file quickstart bugs?
<hatch> lazyPower: see eco
<frankban> hatch: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart
<rick_h_> lazyPower: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues
<rick_h_> lazyPower: the bugs link in the footer should be updated with a release on monday so the footer has a 'report a bug link' we'll do
<lazyPower> gracias
<hatch> frankban: thanks
<rick_h_> hatch: no, I don't do keyboard volume controls
<lazyPower> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/jujucharms.com/issues/19
<hatch> frankban: thanks https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-quickstart/+bug/1399274
<mup> Bug #1399274: quickstart should install juju-local by default <juju-quickstart:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1399274>
<hatch> rick_h_:  ahh ok - with the OSX host I had some of the F keys remapped to do the audio
<lazyPower> rick_h_: if yinz could sneak that update into teh monday update, i'll <3 you long time
<hatch> lazyPower: regress to highschool? :P
<frankban> hatch: quickstart already installs juju-core and juju-local if juju is not found on the machine
<lazyPower> hatch: i watched full metal jacket over the weekend. Clearly it has stained my brain
<hatch> frankban: ok I'll update the bug - I installed juju then installed quckstart
<hatch> so a conditional must be broken
<frankban> hatch: so, juju is there but juju-local is not right?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: will try to get it in tomorrow
<hatch> frankban: correct
<frankban> hatch: ok, thanks for reporting the bug
<hatch> frankban: np, I updated the bug
<rick_h_> ok, this I have to share, love love love this https://twitter.com/founderscode/status/540462193574047744
<hatch> bahaha love it
<hatch> well the ubumini does NOT like provisioning new lxc machines
<hatch> they take friggen forever
<hatch> lol
<hatch> will have to investigate
<rick_h_> hatch: well it's doing it for the first time right? so will have to get images and the like?
<hatch> ohh right right
<hatch> I forgot about the images 
<frankban> not ubumini's fault!
<hatch> lol
<hatch> rick_h_: no matter what I try I cannot reproduce that firefox bug - might be a maas only bug, we'll probably have to set up a desktop share session to figure out what the issue is...
<jrwren> hatch: does mac mini have ssd or is it a 2.5" 5400 rpm ?
<rick_h_> hatch: ok
<rick_h_> hatch: join #juju on canonical irc
<hatch> jrwren: crucible 128 ssd
<hatch> rick_h_:  if you get a moment I've made a pr for this branch, just working on fixing the tests now
<hatch> rick_h_:  you'll notice that it's all still one method
<hatch> I will split it out however in a follow-up, I just didn't want to conflate this branch even more
<rick_h_> hatch: ok, going to get some food for the brain but will look
<hatch> stepping out for lunch bbl
<hatch> oh man these tests are going to be tough - the 'temporary' changes are causing big headaches heh
<rick_h_> how so?
<hatch> well the tests pass a entity into the views
<hatch> which we no longer check for
<rick_h_> (put my evil brain to work for you :) )
<hatch> but this change is temporary
<hatch> so I could just skip the tests?
<rick_h_> :P
<rick_h_> nevar! it passes an entity to which tests?
<hatch> test_browser_charm_details.js
<hatch> for example
<rick_h_> and we're not passing it in atm, but that doesn't make the test invalid?
<hatch> it makes the tests fail because the tests pass in a mock entity
<hatch> which we no longer use
<rick_h_> but we broke it from the other end? 
<rick_h_> at least that's what we talked about yesterday I thought
<rick_h_> hatch: hangout time please?
<hatch> no the view handles requesting the data from the charmworld
<hatch> (which is bad)
<hatch> ok joining
<rick_h_> <3 hangouts :)
<hatch> haha indeed
 * hatch feels like an idiot now
<hatch> haha
<hatch> after doing that properly only 5 test failures :)
<hatch> vs the hundred or so from before :P
<rick_h_> hatch: :) 
<huwshimi> Morning
<rick_h_> huwshimi: you able to do our calls earlier today? 
<huwshimi> rick_h_: Sure, anytime!
<rick_h_> Makyo: hatch ? ^
<hatch> rick_h_: anytime
<hatch> tonight I have to move my irc over to ubumini - going to try weechat....mostly because I can't find an irc client that doesn't look like garbage
<rick_h_> hatch: heh, welcome to the cli world
<rick_h_> ok, once we hear back from Makyo we'll do the call. I'd like to chat/sync up on gui login stuff as part of it
<hatch> there is one which is designed like gnome 3 which looks nie
<hatch> nice
<hatch> but it's missing features
<hatch> I don't even know what Trusty prefers to run
<hatch> I thought it was GTK3 stuff
<hatch> (so that it'll take advantage of the system theme settings)
<hatch> 6 more tests to write!!! ooooooo yeahhh
<huwshimi> What's the way to clear local changes to our index.html?
<rick_h_> clear local changes?
<rick_h_> git co index.html
<huwshimi> rick_h_: I mean, cached in the browser, I remember we had to do something like visit a url in the browser and clear out something
<hatch> huwshimi: do you have the devtools open?
<hatch> and cache set to no?
<huwshimi> Maybe we don't have to do that anymore...
<huwshimi> hatch: yeah, there was some specific thing a long time ago
<huwshimi> It appears to be working now anyway
<hatch> if that's not working then you can clear the cache in chromes cache thing
<hatch> I think that's what you meant
<Makyo> Promises are literally worse than geese.
<rick_h_> Makyo: lol
<Makyo> They eat all exceptions, including assertionerrors, so tests just...freeze with nothing to show, since the promise never returns.
<rick_h_> Makyo: up for the AU calls?
<Makyo> rick_h_, yep
<rick_h_> Makyo: huwshimi hatch call time please
<hatch> joining
<Makyo> huwshimi, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~juju-gui-charmers/charms/trusty/juju-gui/trunk/view/head:/hooks/utils.py#L347
<hatch> lol eject me
<hatch> I didn't actually know you could kick ppl
<huwshimi> hatch: Did it work?
<hatch> yep
<huwshimi> :)
<hatch> and for that - you have to qa my branch :P
<hatch> https://github.com/juju/juju-gui/pull/671
<hatch> :)
<hatch> I still need to write out the QA details
<huwshimi> hatch: Yeah, I was just about to say...
<huwshimi> "To QA"
<hatch> ok qa instructions are available
<hatch> :)
<hatch> rick_h_:  I'm going to work on converting the bundles details page to use the apiv4 data in the next branch
<hatch> sound good
<hatch> ?
#juju-gui 2014-12-05
<rick_h_> hatch: sure
<rick_h_> hatch: is this one done/ready for review?
<rick_h_> ah, I see it is in there now
<rick_h_> hatch: maybe try to get one review from Makyo or huwshimi while they're around (not sure how much longer that's true)
<hatch> rick_h_: yep it's all ready now
<hatch> ok will do
<Makyo> Can't get selenium tests to even run, much less pass >:/
<Makyo> Seems selenium can't find firefox or something.
<hatch__> that's odd...any errors?
 * hatch__ is trying out this terminal irc thingy (weechat) :)
<Makyo> Yeah, it can't load the firefox profile anymore.
<hatch__> hmm I've never seen that error before
<Makyo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9374600/
<hatch__> apparently I have to hold ctrl to click links in this thing :)
<rick_h_> hatch: middle-click ftw
<rick_h_> :)
<rick_h_> Makyo: is this locally?
<rick_h_> Makyo: or on CI?
<hatch__> apparently I don't have a middle click....clicking the scroll wheel does not appear to work
<Makyo> rick_h_, locally.  The one on CI I got around by `make clean-all && make build`
<rick_h_> hatch: well then you need a better mouse
<Makyo> Or...that was two of them ago.
<rick_h_> hatch: so sucks if the one I got you doesn't have middle-click
<Makyo> Either way, it's an environment problem, not a test problem (so far)
<hatch__> rick_h_: haha well we'll see - I just got weechat running so I may be doing something wrong
<hatch__> initially however I'm really liking it
<hatch__> can bomb around the controls pretty fast
<hatch__> need to see if I can see all the channels/servers in a list somwhere though..
<hatch__> oh they call them 'buffers'
<hatch__> at least now I know what to search for :D
<hatch__>  /whois hatch_
<hatch__> hmm
<hatch__> niiice now I have that working
<teslanick>  /ghost hatch
<hatch__> haha
<hatch__> says hatch_ is taken, but whois returns nothing
<teslanick> No, srsly, that's how you boot your dead selfs
<teslanick> Huh
<hatch__> oh there it is
<hatch__> must have been a typo or something
<hatch__> yup someone else is hatch_ :/
<Makyo> You put a space in front of it.
<hatch__> lame sauces
 * hatch__ <--- real slim shady
<Makyo> Best stand up, then
<teslanick> that's funnier to me because you're like... super-canadian.
<hatch__> hahahaha
<hatch__> wha my name is, who my name is, wha my name is, chicka chicka slim shady!
<Makyo> Oy gevalt
<hatch__> well so far I'm digging weechat
<hatch__> now if only I could make vim be sublime then I'd only need chrome and terminal :)
<teslanick> And your journey to the nerd side will be complete.
<teslanick> Actually, that journey's end is when you can make vim into chrome.
<hatch__> lol does links count?
<teslanick> I used to use links.
<hatch__> I just can't figure out why sublime and terminal use the identical font but render it totally different
<hatch__> it's irritating me because I want terminal to look like sublime :)
<teslanick> In OSX? Good luck.
<hatch__> no I'm all Ubuntu now
<hatch__> Ubumini IS ALIVE!
<teslanick> Oh, well then you just need to alter your /etc/cfg/nobody-gaf.conf
<teslanick> (trollface)
<hatch__> rofl!
<teslanick> I gotta ressurect my gaming machine. It was running ubuntu, but the graphics card *hates* the nouveau drivers.
<teslanick> And ununtu hates my mouse. It's a lot of hate in that family of silicon.
<hatch__> haha 
<hatch__> it takes something like 25s longer to run lint on ubumini than on my MBP
<hatch__> *sadface*
<hatch__> they put some fast stuff in there
<teslanick> What's an ubumini?
<hatch__> macmini with ubuntu on it :P
<teslanick> Sounds like a kind of dog.
<hatch__> it's actually an old mini, probably 2011 era
<teslanick> Reminder: Mac Minis are basically Macbook Air's with a fatter hard drive.
<hatch__> this true
<hatch__> it's actually a pretty smart piece of hardware
<hatch__> when I put more ram and a SSD in it, I was impressed by how it all fits together
<teslanick> It is. I really like the Mac Mini.
<hatch__> unfortunately now they are all soldered/glued 
<teslanick> The new ones are? That's too bad.
<hatch__> yeah :/
<teslanick> Seems like a double-helping of "missing the point"
<hatch> huwshimi: think you'll have time today to do that review?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep, probably won't get to it till after lunch though
<huwshimi> If that's OK
<huwshimi> hatch: It's not a small review...
<hatch> haha no, no it's not
<hatch> anytime is fine - I'm not going to need it again until the morning :)
<huwshimi> Great :)
<arosales_> is it correct to state there is no 1.5 quickstart love for OSX?
<arosales_> it is looking like brew is only finding 1.4 :-/
<arosales_> https://code.launchpad.net/~bac/juju-quickstart/brew-commands looks last updated back in may
<rick_h_> arosales_: that's an oversight on our part if there's no 1.5.
<arosales_> rick_h_: I am checking  . . .
<arosales_> I may have a cached .rb on this OSX machine
<arosales_> looks like brew search finds it
<rick_h_> arosales_: yea, the formula is 1.5 https://github.com/Homebrew/homebrew/blob/9b63c2864d890a137e0e841ea043a0aad58cc20a/Library/Formula/juju-quickstart.rb
<rick_h_> in brew trunk
<arosales_> rick_h_: ok, thanks for verifying
<rick_h_> np, thanks for mentioning it. I know I forget about brew sometimes
<arosales_> rick_h_: ok 1.5 looks to be downloaded
<arosales_> rick_h_: sorry for the false alarm
 * arosales_ grabs some dinner
<hatch> teslanick: you're back - did ya rage quit? :D
<teslanick> No, I decided to eat something
<hatch> hmm being connected to two servers is confusing - I can easily see myself accidentally typing in the wrong channel...wonder if there is a way to better separate them
<hatch> huwshimi: I'm looking at your branch right now
<huwshimi> hatch: Ah thanks. It's horrible, I wouldn't look at it if I were you
<hatch> where are these remove/addClass methods defined?
<huwshimi> hatch: Just to remove the duplication of having to do that same thing five times
<huwshimi> hatch: YUI is not available.
<huwshimi> hatch: As I say, it's horrible.
<hatch> ohh ok
<hatch> I'm guessing you didn't know about element.classList.add() and .remove() :)
<huwshimi> ...
<huwshimi> Can I just finish for the day then?
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I'll comment in the PR 
<hatch> hey, at least I stopped in to take a peek haha
<huwshimi> hatch: Thank you :)
<hatch> huwshimi: ok done reviewing
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks!
<hatch> :) np
<hatch> huwshimi: mind sending me a PM? I'd like to see how weechat handles it
<huwshimi> yes
<hatch> lol
<hatch> I thought for a second there I screwed something up 
 * hatch is trying to figure out weechat :)
<hatch> ok so why do you have to mock it out?
<huwshimi> hatch: My irc client defaults to #juju-dev when it opens up
<hatch> I thought that you were passing the element in ?
<huwshimi> for some reason
<hatch> oh hhah
<huwshimi> hatch: I am, only so that in the test I can pass in a mock (I assume that's why it has been set up that way)
<hatch> oh, why don't you pass in an element?
<huwshimi> hatch: I assume because the dom is not ready when we execute this js
<hatch> it doesn't need to be https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/API/document.createElement
<hatch> element.classList.... is a JS representation of the DOM element (JSDOM) so as long as you pass in something similar it won't care if the dom is ready or not
<huwshimi> Or I could do that...
<hatch> :)
<hatch> with that said however....the DOM should be available in that test
<hatch> but if you're just unit testing it then yeah might as well just use the above method
<hatch> method above*
<huwshimi> hatch: Oh, I might have been having issues as I was trying to use our getDocument() method
<huwshimi> which obviously wouldn't work there
<huwshimi> But neither is this :(
<hatch> is it throwing an error?
<huwshimi> Error: INVALID_CHARACTER_ERR: DOM Exception 5
<hatch> oo fun
<huwshimi> Might be that we're overwriting it var document = getDocument();
<huwshimi> and then getDocument = function() {
<hatch> what do you have for your createElement line?
<hatch> that error is usually because of that
<hatch> the arguments passed to that method
<huwshimi> var logoutMock = document.createElement('<div></div>');
<hatch> document.createElement('div')
<hatch> createElement takes a 'tagName' as it's first argument 
<huwshimi> Ah
<hatch> yeah the YUI wrapper hides all that stuff away in the background
<hatch> it essentially takes a string and creates the respective commands
<hatch> huwshimi: got it all working?
<huwshimi> hatch: Yep, all good, thanks for that
<hatch> np I'm off, have a good weekend!
<huwshimi> hatch: Thanks have a good one!
<mhilton> uiteam: morning
<urulama> morning
<urulama> a change of servers? :)
<rogpeppe> mhilton: hiya
<mhilton> uiteam: Could I get a second review of https://github.com/juju/charmstore/pull/248 please? and a QA
<rogpeppe> mhilton: looking
<rick_h_> hatch: external links please :P
<hatch> rick_h_: oops sorry 
<hatch> I just figured out scrollback :)
<rick_h_> huh?
<hatch> in weechat
<hatch> I didn't see your msg
<rick_h_> which one?
 * rick_h_ is lost/confused
<hatch> external links
<rick_h_> still confused
<hatch> about 3h ago you said "external links please :P"
<rick_h_> hatch: in another channel
<rick_h_> ?
 * rick_h_ is so confused 
<hatch> hmm
<hatch> 06:49:15   rick_h_ | hatch: external links please :P
<hatch> maybe mentions from all channels go into this window? Now I'm wondering if I broke something setting this up lol
<hatch> rick_h_: I would like to land that branch today just in case the api release gets delayed :)
<hatch> unless you're pretty confident that's not going to happen
<rick_h_> hatch: understand, I've ok'd it as is
<hatch> thnks
<rick_h_> uiteam call in 10 kanban please
<hatch> sheesh I ordered some boots which had overnight shipping 6 days ago - they are being delivered today
<hatch> so much for under promise over deliver
<hatch> I think I'm going to run for an early lunch 
<rick_h_> Makyo: any luck with your functional tests?
<Makyo> rick_h_, no luck yet. Trying to get sauce connect up and running so I can run them locally.
<Makyo> uiteam running up against a wall with sauceconnect, keep getting 502 Bad Gateway.  Anyone have luck running selenium tests locally?
<hatch> Makyo: can sauce reach your machine from outside?
<hatch> Makyo: I usually do 'local' sauce tests on ec2 or the like
<hatch> because I've had issues with incoming requests on my network
<Makyo> oh, that makes sense.  Probably easier than screwing with my netowkr. 
<Makyo> Or network, for that matter.
<hatch> :) hope it helps!
<hatch> can someone mention me? I want to see if dings are working now
<rick_h_> Makyo: just claim CI
<rick_h_> Makyo: ssh to it, start the server, run it from there and you know sauce can talk to it
<Makyo> hatch ping
<Makyo> rick_h_, ah, alright, will do
<hatch> it is not working :/ well I'll have to investigate after eod
<hatch> Hmm, I'm wondering if fetching charms and bundles should always return a promise...
<hatch> or remove the promise bit entirely
<hatch> ^ Makyo you probably have some input in this :)
<Makyo> :T
<Makyo> I really like the idea of promises, just not the implementation.
<Makyo> I'd say move away from promises, hatch.
<Makyo> If we're looking at moving away from YUI, I suggest as few little bits of it in place as possible.
<hatch> I'd be ok with that - I just don't want to have to implement both like the current charmworld api
<hatch> makes it confusing to work with
<Makyo> Ahh, yeah
<hatch> promiseBundle isn't actually ever used 
<hatch> lol
<Makyo> Oy
<hatch> actually tbh I don't see why we need a bundle and charm charmworld api endpoint now that they are on equal footing
<Makyo> If there
<Makyo> 's a way to simplify, great
<hatch> yeah this saves probably 50+ loc's from the charmstore api
<rick_h_> Makyo: better progress on CI?
<rick_h_> hatch: as for the two endpoings, we can simplify but we have to note the diff in charm vs bundle metadata
<hatch> rick_h_: well the client will request data from the endpoint and then the supplied callbacks will handle what's returned
<rick_h_> hatch: sure, just saying there's still a little diff in the two things that needs some <3
<hatch> oh yeah for sure
<hatch> maybe I'll run into an issue when I pass the details into the tesseract
#juju-gui 2014-12-07
<huwshimi> Morning
#juju-gui 2017-12-06
<mhilton> morning all
#juju-gui 2018-12-04
<fabrice> good morning everyone
